# Raw After WrestleMania Discussion Thread



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The annual night the crowd tries to get themselves over...










I kid. 


Looking forward to any surprise returns and/or call-ups from NXT. 


I'm watching to see where they are going with Roman's character now that he has bled for us in defeat.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Predictions:

- Samoa Joe returns.

- Reigns begins his yearlong journey for redemption at 'Mania 35, gets booed.

- Lesnar basically tells everyone to fuck off and leaves for a while.

- Some combination of Rollins/Miz/Balor have a great match.

- An NXT star makes their main roster debut.

That's all I got so far.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

This is what I'm looking forward to.






Hope it happens.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Lesnar vs Lashley impromptu title match?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> This is what I'm looking forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Very much looking forward to Roman Reigns getting REIGNED down with boos. Very much looking forward to that.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont really care about Bobby Lashley i just want to see the crowd shitting on Roman lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Lashley either win the title or spark a program with Brock. If not, team him with his mini me Apollo Crews.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

TNA saves WWE with EC3, Bobby Lashley and Samoa Joe. Story of 2018.

Hopefully, we will get more of the crowd taking a shit on Roman Luger and Brock Lazy:






Only the fans can get away with promo-ing on Roman. They are the true heroes on the show.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i know this has no chance of happening but fuck it. why not just call someone up from nxt have him beat brock. he has already went through most of the raw roster. should be interesting raw maybe


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only plan on watching for the crowd and to see who gets called up from NXT.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Let the whining and bitching commence. Whoever booked last night absolutely killed it. They kept us interested for 7+ hours, and that’s a huge accomplishment in my eyes. So many characters that can go so many different ways now. I’m genuinely excited to see how all of this plays out. If you aren’t? You were expecting the fucking moon and nothing short of a Punk GTS on the stage after Roman’s walk of shame would have done the trick.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Taker coming in and saying he has one thing to do as well... Goes to fight Reigns and squashes him as well... So his legacy won't looks as tainted by the absolute stupid last year match


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder if Lashley will debut tonight.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Interested to see what angle they take with a Medially cleared Jeff Hardy will they keep him with Matt and Bray or give him a singles push


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vince will come out and announce another superstar shake up.

Owens and Zayn to return on Raw tonight and attack Braun setting up a tag feud for the tag titles. 

Roman to give an in ring speech and gers booed out the building. 

Sasha snaps and turns full blown heel.

Brock announces another hiatus, Lashley or Joe come out and challenge him but Brock just walks away.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Black Man said:


> Predictions:
> 
> - Samoa Joe returns.
> 
> ...


Asuka loses to either Nia Jax or Alexa Bliss, because we've got to establish her as a loser now that Charlotte has gotten the streak rub and she has no purpose left on the roster.

Owens and Zayn beg for jobs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interested for:

- Debuts
- Returns
- Tag Title picture?
- Where Reigns goes from here?
- Lesnar appearance. 

That's honestly about it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Time for the real show to begin.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want Ronda to be here and corpse and have people moan about it again because that's generally the best part of it for me.
That and I imagine Lesnar winning was probably something they kept flipping on so I'm curious what happens there. I think most of the rumours about him leaving are fake.
And hopefully no more fucking steroid Undertaker, Cena. He should have a story with someone good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Any predictions for NXT call ups? Not really sure who to expect.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Apart from Rollins and Rousey I thought the Raw side came out of Wrestlemania looking like shit.

No doubt a few surprises will end up making this a decent show though, then in a weeks time it will go back to being shit again.

Joe returning
Owens and Zayn potentially turning up
What's the next step for Bayley & Sasha
Some main roster debuts or a Lashley return

Seeing those four things would leave me satisfied.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicholas heel turn incoming I think, will challenge Brock for the title next.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> Any predictions for NXT call ups? Not really sure who to expect.


Only ones from NXT I really care about are the Iconic Duo but I have a feeling if they do get called up it will be to SDL and not RAW.

I 100% expect to see AOP tonight though.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This might be the only RAW of the year that I wouldn't mind it being 3 hours just because of the WM fallout and possible returns and callups. Obviously not everyone will come back in one night but excited for whoever does tonight. Its time to get Jeff Hardy going.

An interesting point was made last night that they could be setting up for AOP to move up to RAW and eventually go after Braun.

The fallout between Rousey/Angle and Steph/Triple H and whatever Strowman does.

Hopefully Lesnar doesn't disappear for a month with the title after RAW tonight. Thats the only downside to Reigns not winning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would mark hard for Joe interrupting Heyman :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

One thing after last nights Wrestlemania I have come to accept is the only thing in entertainment that you can trust is the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Looking forward to Rousey's pop which she totally deserves, and whatever program they decide to put her in next. They sort of can't not just immediately put her in the title picture? Maybe one side feud while Nia/Alexa finishes, with someone like Absolution? But that feels like such a waste of her momentum.

Any guess for NXT call-ups? 

I'll go with Authors of Pain


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There's no reason at all to have a follow up between Rousey and Stephanie. They need to move Rousey away from that. Have her cut a promo and then let someone like Dana interrupt her.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They need to put Ronda into the women's division. Or if they wanted to carry on the feud have Steph pick one of the women to represent her. 
Either way they did a good showing last night of that Ronda isn't as scary as she's made out to be which is bringing her back down to a reasonable level that other women could compete with.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm expecting Ronda's debut Raw match tonight. Who will she face? Stephanie 1 on 1, or one of the Paige girls?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Possibilities for call ups tonight?

Andrade Almas
Kassius Ohno
Sanity
Lars Sullivan
Authors of Pain
Iconic Duo
Ember Moon

Those are the only possibliites I can think of unless they call up someone random like Aliyah


----------



## King~Nax (Jun 23, 2006)

I want Seth Rollins to challenge Brock Lesnar to eventually win and become a double champion like he did before with US & WWE Title. Can you imagine Seth beating Brock by giving us a similar performance like he did with the gauntlet? One can only dream lol. If not, I think he will elevate the IC Title anyway with his strong performances.

I see Sami Zayn & KO turning up and causing havoc somehow. And maybe the return of Bobby Lashley.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Doubt you get a free Ronda match for awhile.

I could see Lashley showing up an bombing on Lesnar an writing him off TV for a few months until they fight at whatever PPV


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could see Zayn and Owens coming and attacking Balor as he's going to be directionless now.

I imagine Rollins/Miz continues with the rematch clause.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Let the whining and bitching commence. Whoever booked last night absolutely killed it. They kept us interested for 7+ hours, and that’s a huge accomplishment in my eyes. So many characters that can go so many different ways now. I’m genuinely excited to see how all of this plays out. If you aren’t? You were expecting the fucking moon and nothing short of a Punk GTS on the stage after Roman’s walk of shame would have done the trick.


Well the second half of the show was complete shit!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The one show a year I still always look forward to! R.A.M! Beautiful, hilarious chaos!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Pissed that I won't be able to watch RAW live tonight - I'll have to PVR and watch later. I have high hopes for tonight's show.

Points of interest:
- Shake up announcement?
- Lashley debut? 
- NXT Call-ups?
- What happens to Reigns?

A strong show tonight will make up for the poor second half of Wrestlemania for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This thread must be occupied by people from an alternate universe, where Bobby Lashley is not a bigger version of Apollo Crews with a girly voice. I´m not even sure I´d want Bobby Lashley to beat Jinder Mahal for the US title, let alone walk into a world title program.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

To Raw

Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn
The Usos
Naomi
Bobby Roode

To SDL:
Samoa Joe
The Miz
The Bar
Bayley 
Big Cass


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Predictions:
> 
> - Samoa Joe returns.
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't want to see this carry on for too long. It's becoming over-exposed now. I could live with the Miz having his mandatory rematch, even with Finn being added to it perhaps as the main event of Raw but after that it's time for the three of them to face different people.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Lesnar's not even advertised apparently?

If true :sodone seriously..


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd like to see Zayn and Owens continue their 'invasion' they have been doing on the house shows and SD, to lead to them fueding with Rollins/Balor over the IC. Will Angle stay as GM by the way, I assume he will as HHH will go on his prolonged break now WM season is over but Steph is bound to emasculate someone with her arm in a sling which most likely will be Kurt?

With what they did with Braun, could this be the perfect time to have AOP debut and get the titles on the off? I personally think they will drag it out a while, but with people rightly anxious about how it diminishes the belts it could be a good way of building them back up.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Just hoping for Lashley to appear. Bonus if he destroys Brock and takes the title.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I really want the Top Team guy who was on Impact with Lashley to come on board with him. I like the idea in my head of him being Heyman's nemesis, and the promo battles and vignettes it could lead to. Or someone else as Lashley's agent, just to counter act Heyman's routine with someone going toe to toe. More managers/valets/agents the better for me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Zapato said:


> I really want the Top Team guy who was on Impact with Lashley to come on board with him. I like the idea in my head of him being Heyman's nemesis, and the promo battles and vignettes it could lead to. Or someone else as Lashley's agent, just to counter act Heyman's routine with someone going toe to toe. More managers/valets/agents the better for me.


How about Heyman himself turning on Lesnar when he realizes he has no chance against Lashley and joins Lashley?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> How about Heyman himself turning on Lesnar when he realizes he has no chance against Lashley and joins Lashley?


I wouldn't be against that, but maybe go the route of Lesnar ditching Heyman to allow Heyman to go a face/tweener route to freshen him up? I just want to see Paul being given something to get his chops around to try something new.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait for some Monday Night fuckery.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> This thread must be occupied by people from an alternate universe, where Bobby Lashley is not a bigger version of Apollo Crews with a girly voice. I´m not even sure I´d want Bobby Lashley to beat Jinder Mahal for the US title, let alone walk into a world title program.


They're the same people that were getting their panties wet over Lord Tensai debuting.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Would mark hard for Joe interrupting Heyman :mark: :mark:


Honestly, the only legitimate way I can see anyone getting the title off of Brock is Samoa Joe choking the fuck out of Brock.

Squeezing the shit, piss, his teeth, everything out of him.

Turn him absolutely purple to the point where Heyman has to plead with Samoa Joe to stop.

TNA did such a stellar job booking him until he lost to Kurt.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think Bliss might try to take her anger out on Asuka by making fun Asuka's winning streak being beaten but Asuka locks her in a submission hold until referees tell her to let go.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

People...like Lashley? HOLY SHIT...why? lmfao.


----------



## Funakis_Schlong (Jul 10, 2017)

The one night of the year the crowd boo when they should cheer and cheer when they should boo


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta feeling Jason Jordan might be coming for Seth tonight.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

If they do strip Lesnar of the Universal Championship then they could award the Universal Championship to the winner of the 50 man Royal Rumble?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias said:


> They're the same people that were getting their panties wet over Lord Tensai debuting.


I only wanted him in WWE because I actually liked Albert.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

People think Brock's dropping the title tonight :maury


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Raw after Mania is usually a fun show with a few surprises, so i'm looking forward to tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Post Mania RAW is always hyped and I am eagerly anticipating it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Raw after WM >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WM itself. Every .. single....year.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hopefully for lashely or someone to debut, don't really care where they go with roman tbh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw after WM calls for:

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Ill watch raw tonight and if something that actually intrigues me then I might watch this month but that never happens so summerslam ill return.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Raw after WM calls for:
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> ...




I already called off tomorrow and am getting lit. I also actually enjoyed Mania but tonight should be even better lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

0 excitement, I thinking of taking a break. They reached a new level of insanity last night.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock re-signed :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

For FUCK'S SAKE! They don't stream RAW in the WWE Network?? How is an international viewer going to watch RAW legit? WWE Network is useless. Only needed once every year.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This will probably the last RAW I watch for a while, unless the shakeup is coming up really soon. Good show please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"You're a loser" chants directed at Reigns plz.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "You're a loser" chants directed at Reigns plz.


Can't believe he's been given a re-match for the belt at the Saudi special :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Can't believe he's been given a re-match for the belt at the Saudi special :lol


I can't either, solely because I thought they were saving it for WM 35.

Now I'm pissed as FUCK. I'm also laughing hysterically, but I'm pissed as fuck. You mean to tell me you were WILLING to have him beat Brock at another show besides Mania, and you FUCKING KEPT THE TITLE ON BROCK ALL YEAR?! 

:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't either, solely because I thought they were saving it for WM 35.
> 
> Now I'm pissed as FUCK. I'm also laughing hysterically, but I'm pissed as fuck. You mean to tell me you were WILLING to have him beat Brock at another show besides Mania, and you FUCKING KEPT THE TITLE ON BROCK ALL YEAR?!
> 
> :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


Wanted him to win the belt in a country that cheer him!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Wanted him to win the belt in a country that cheer him!


Why? Why does that matter? Just have him retain in a country that'll cheer him.

This is supposed to be his coronation. Nobody is gonna take him beating Brock at Greatest Royal Rumble as a coronation. Brock won at Mania, he won when it counted. You're gonna sacrifice the prestige of WrestleMania and millions more people seeing it for cheers that'll be gone after one night? Ok. It's your company.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Samoa Joe is advertised to be in the IC title match for the Saudi show. Good chance he comes back tonight. I hope they address the tag title situation.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? Why does that matter? Just have him retain in a country that'll cheer him.
> 
> This is supposed to be his coronation. Nobody is gonna take him beating Brock at Greatest Royal Rumble as a coronation. Brock won at Mania, he won when it counted. You're gonna sacrifice the prestige of WrestleMania and millions more people seeing it for cheers that'll be gone after one night? Ok. It's your company.


WWE are fucking idiots, that's why :lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Now idk if i want to watch raw now that I just learned about Brock vs Roman at Saudi...... Fuck off Vince.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> WWE are fucking idiots, that's why :lol


They're fucking idiots, but they're fucking idiots who are committed to making Roman Reigns look like the biggest star in the world. That means he should be winning at WrestleMania, regardless of the reaction. Like I said, it's 3 minutes from finish to credits. Use your video editing to doctor the noise as much as you can. Why does it matter?

MILLIONS of people are not gonna see this, specifically because you decided not to do it at the biggest show of the year. That is not maximizing your rub.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're fucking idiots, but they're fucking idiots who are committed to making Roman Reigns look like the biggest star in the world. That means he should be winning at WrestleMania, regardless of the reaction. Like I said, it's 3 minutes from finish to credits. Use your video editing to doctor the noise as much as you can. Why does it matter?
> 
> MILLIONS of people are not gonna see this, specifically because you decided not to do it at the biggest show of the year. That is not maximizing your rub.


This is all true, but it really depends on when Vince resigned Brock. We know that Vince will negotiate to the last possible minute with him. Once he got him resigned he must have changed his mind on the outcome of the match. If you resigned Brock do you really want him taking a clean loss at WM? 

The best thing to do is have Reigns win the title by escaping the cage. That way someone else can benefit from pinning Brock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This is all true, but it really depends on when Vince resigned Brock. We know that Vince will negotiate to the last possible minute with him. Once he got him resigned he must have changed his mind on the outcome of the match. If you resigned Brock do you really want him taking a clean loss at WM?


Ummm......I do, given that this has been the ENTIRE GOAL, and the ENTIRE REASON the world title was held hostage for the last YEAR.



> The best thing to do is have Reigns win the title by escaping the cage. That way someone else can benefit from pinning Brock.


Come on, man. You know damn well they don't want no one but Reigns getting that rub. We're talking about WWE. This is the same company who just jobbed Asuka out for Charlotte Flair. This is the same company who jobbed Taker at Mania for Brock. This is the same company who jobbed Ric Flair for Shawn Michaels. They don't have a non squandering bone in their body.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

what Vince Fails to see is he killed Reigns last night and it will not matter if he wins the title at that saudi show cause he did'n get the job done on the big stage when it mattered and the fans in the us is just going to shit on him when he comes back over here anyway so this is pointless.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't fucking believe Brock won. And now begins the FIFTH Road to Wrestlemania and coronation of Roman Reigns. I honestly don't have the words.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

A Bobby Lashley graphic has been seen on a RAW monitor, should be an interesting night..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

[SPOILER="







"[/SPOILER]

There ya go.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> [SPOILER="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lashley's return better be the opening segment. I won't be watching past that. Lesnar winning was the epitome of stupidity considering how far they were willing to go to coronate Reigns. What a waste of a year. They literally held ALL of the talent down for this coronation. If Reigns was gonna lose they should have just had Strowman beat him when he was red hot. Now he is being booked as a happy go lucky monster who plays with little kids. What a stupid fuckin company. Bunch of idiots I swear. I'm tired of this shit man. I'm damn tired. I just want my sports entertainment to go back to what it used to be.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm hoping for a Nicholas heel turn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I mean, Lashley coming back will be a moment and all, but who actually liked him enough to stay excited during his first run? I know I didn't.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, is there a pre-show?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The last thing I remember about Bobby Lashley in WWE was that his voice did not match his build.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember hearing that Lashley didn't get along with Michael Hayes. Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I couldn't give 2 shits about Lash. Would be more hype if DDP's theme hit


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Tucks said:


> Personally, I don't want to see this carry on for too long. It's becoming over-exposed now. I could live with the Miz having his mandatory rematch, even with Finn being added to it perhaps as the main event of Raw but after that it's time for the three of them to face different people.


While Miz does have his rematch, I don't see much reason that Balor should be involved any more. He's felt like a bit of a 3rd wheel during this rivalry imho and I'd really like to see him move on to something else now.

Miz vs Rollins is a rivalry I've wanted to see for a while now and I'm hoping we get to see them 1 vs 1 'till the next PPV.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If the biggest surprise for this year’s Raw after Mania is a Bobby Lashley return... letdown.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lashleys return is not enough to make up for last night, WWE better have more planned. Like a Reigns heel turn and a Samoa Joe return. And a good Rousey segment. 

The only thing I remember from Lashley's run was the Donald Trump/Umaga/Vince angle.

By the way, did Lesnar show up for work today?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well almost time, really hoping for some decent returns/call ups


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RAW after Mania time, folks! :yes


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

PLEASE NO FUCKING SPOILERS.



Whatever that *Possible Major Spoiler thread* was about keep it THE FUCK out of here until it happens.

EDIT: Scroll up and I see fuckers already did it fpalm Have some fucking courtesy to others


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonder how Triple H vs. John Cena will be set up for The Greatest Royal Rumble event?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman vs brock is happening tonight with a further rematch taking place at that BRR


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Here we gooooooooooooo


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Let's see if RAW keeps up with an amazing weekend. Let's do this!:mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm expecting Samoa Joe and big Cass to return tonight. Lashley return. One or two debuts from NXT, Iconic Duo and Drew for me maybe AOP or Sanity. A lot of crazy chants, Roman to be booed to hell, someone to get "You Deserve it Chant" too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the RAW's after Mania. Here's hoping it's a good one.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting with Steph, off to a horrible start.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoping we get a kickass Ronda segment, along with some indication of what her immediate future is gonna look like


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I heard a rumour that Goldberg was returning tonight, anyone else hear this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Time for marks to get themselves over...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

H E A T


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toman's going to live that childhood dream in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Here comes the underrated performer of Wrestlemania...Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh steph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just who we wanna see.....Stephanie :cole


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hey roman do you see that, that's called selling you should try it some time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph starting? Hmmm...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

@Headliner what's the point of making people put spoiler tags on RAW spoilers when they just spoil it in the discussion thread fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda's performance at Mania was nothing short of excellent. That will certainly help her going forward.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Time to hear Cole tell us how craaaaaaaaaaaazy the crowd is at the Raw after Wrestlemania thirty or forty times.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Starting with Steph.

As brutally annoying as she's been over the years, must admit, she played her role to bloody perfection last night. :clap


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know what, Steph did such a great job last night, I won't change the channel here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, I thought we got rid of this bitch :fuck


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

In before the announcers tell us people boo who they like and cheer who they hate.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Ronda's performance at Mania was nothing short of excellent. That will certainly help her going forward.


I was pleasantly surprised at how well she did.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

YOU TAPPED OUT LOL


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd is simply..amazing.

FUCK YOU ROMAN


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Crowd is hot as fuck tonight. :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This just isn’t the same without JBL saying “the WWE universe is having fun Maggle!”


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

"I know I smelled it on the way down here" :ha

Oh man what a beast :kobe9


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"I did make that transition"

:lmao :yes


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Right start, Ronda deserves to open Raw after last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When was the last time Steph said anything remotely compelling?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck yaaaa Rowdy Ronda, impressed the hell out of us all last night :clap


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ronda!:mark:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ronda :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Ronda was cringe worthy when she first came in but I'll mark for her. She makes women's wrestling legit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how well she did.


She was really fucking smooth and quick. It caught me off guard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph looks like how I felt last night after sitting for over 5 hours straight lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

King Gimp said:


> Crowd is hot as fuck tonight. :mark:


The crowd is always hot on Raw after a WrestleMania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roddy Piper is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time to get Ronda new music though, :lol

'Bad Reputation' worked because we didn't have to hear it every week in the UFC :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With Asuka vs Charlotte and Ronda's performance last night, I am quite looking forward to the next step in this women's "evolution".

Charlotte vs Ronda at Mania next year should be great stuff.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> Crowd is hot as fuck tonight. :mark:


Water is wet.
Ice is cold.
The RAW after WM crowd is hot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Stephanie trying to recruit Rousey. :ti *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God I love the crowds after Mania


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

She's so over.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bullshit chants hahha

shut the fuck up chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Bullshit" :ti


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> The crowd is always hot on Raw after a WrestleMania.


I know, I was at the one after Mania 29, lol. However, it's still nice.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Stfu


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get Rousey to break Steph's other arm tonight?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

hahahaha 

This crowd :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Almost the same exact speech Vince gave Austin 20 years ago...excellent.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Steph trying to sell the whole broken arm thing but they couldn't shell out $10 for a sling.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

STFU!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The ****** is back in the front row.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Shut the fuck up" chants LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, steph please listen to the crowd and shut the fuck up.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephanie McMahon imitation Vince McMahon voice is disturbing.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

those chants are the best lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHA THERES THE FUCKING KILLER


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:mark


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Stephanie trying to wash off her job, I swear we will suffer for 5 years after that job.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yikes, its like we could see Steph's moment of anxiety the second she heard the F word :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:mark: :mark: Ronda bamf


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we get Rousey to break Steph's other arm tonight?


She got confused and rebroke the same arm. Her bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No words, just breakin arms.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

lol bye bye Stephanie


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:fuckyeah
:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph is like her old man with her raspy ass voice! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Female Stone Cold :wow


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully that’s Steph written off TV for the foreseeable.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ronda with that nonchalant brace toss.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Pentagon Rousey :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph was channeling her inner Joey Styles there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we get Rousey to break Steph's other arm tonight?


She won't do that because then Steph won't be able to sign her check.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

OMG. Hell has frozen over, Stephanie actually got her very first comeuppance in decades,


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Welp, time for our female Stone Cold vs Vince McMahon angle. The last one with Brie was actually pretty entertaining. Which is saying a lot being that Brie was the weaker of the Bellas and they were both rarely entertaining.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

OK, Ronda Rousey is my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ronda over with the international smarks and national casuals


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder how will Ronda do with a lesser heel, but so far so good.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You deserve it chants :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

RamPaige said:


> Stephanie McMahon imitation Vince McMahon voice is disturbing.



Yes indeed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goddamn what a fucking debut :clap

Can't wait to hear what Ronda's future holds in the company. 
If the rumors of a Charlotte v Ronda Mania title match is true, then I think that can finally be a women's Mania match worthy of main-eventing in terms of stakes, performers, star-power, and (hopefully) a nice, long-term storyline.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

hahahaha you deserve it chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stephs tit is about to pop out :book


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

We finally have someone who can give Steph some lonnngggggg overdue comeuppance

I want Ronda to come out everytime Steph tries to emasculate any of the superstars, and just keep breaking her arm until she behaves


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Makes sense to write off Steph for a while, they can't use her for any Greatest Royal Rumble feuds.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stephanie is an awful actress


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice tit m8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL at that announcement


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol that emt touched stephs tits and she gave it a look LOL

LOL JOJO


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

she’s such a bad actress


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

“You Deserve It!”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph deserves a hell of a lot more than that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just turned on Raw!

I see Steph got her comeuppance?!

SHE GOT ROUSEYED!?!?!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A female stone cold is pretty cool, but it would be nice if WWE could recreate a male stone cold to feud with an authority figure, and I do not mean Roman Reigns.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd as usual is hot after Mania :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol can we please show some respect for Steph. :reneelel 


Oh fuck off they did the it’s all in fun line already lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Abisial said:


> @Headliner what's the point of making people put spoiler tags on RAW spoilers when they just spoil it in the discussion thread fpalm


I had no idea there were spoilers about Raw or spoilers being posted.

_Attention everyone: Please do not have post spoilers in the discussion. _


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here goes Cole with his "nontraditional" audience bullshit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That announcement... :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Who the fuck is this ass-kissing announcer???

:lol :lol :lol lovely touch to an awesome, straight-forward segment


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice touch with that line!.:ha


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BAD ASS Rousey


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my God, WWE always disgusts me when they have commentary try to explain the company being unable to control the fans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JOJO THE BIGGEST HEEL OF THE COMPANY LMAO


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

With how she manhandled HHH last night, I feel like maybe they're building up Ronda to be the one to take the Title form Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns getting booed.

:lmao

Jesus.

ROLLINS CHEERED!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

She should have done the other arm instead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a good opening segment from Ronda/Steph


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd trying to will coles deletion into existence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

We got the standard lecture from the commentary team. "Tonight these fans will boo who they would normally cheer." Blahblahblah. Brainwashing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaaaaand, Graves will be playing the role of JBL tonight.

They boo who they cheer!
They cheer who they boo! 
We love it! :jbl


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HAHAHAH you boring sack of talentless SHIT Roman.

Can't wait for you to try to cut a promo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Steph has been great two nights running, her selling is phenomenal.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Superstar Shakeup next week.

Only guarantees so far would be Owens/Zayn back to Raw.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Donwe have to have that insulting disclaimer the night after WrestleMania?

"Tonight the crowd will boo people they usually cheer" followed by a picture of Roman and they boo like crazy.

WWE are a bunch of fucking assholes.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Lord, if Nia gets a you deserve it chant imma vomit on my tv screen


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That was a fun opening segment. Glad to see Ronda looks like she's gonna work out.

Reigns booed, as per usual. 

Rollins cheered, as per usual.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Superstar shake up...hopefully SD can recover this time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That first segment alone was better than Reigns/Lesnar.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Stephs tit is about to pop out :book



Pretty close last night as well.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, goody, I can't wait to see what happens in the superstar shakeup. KO and Zayn back to RAW seems a given, wonder if Matt and Bray go to SD and they keep Jeff on RAW. That'd separate the Hardys painlessly and let Jeff have a nice singles run.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Arrive
Break Arms
Leave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corey Graves spewing that company nonsense about crowd reactions being upside down. No they really want to boo Roman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, the toilet paper brand Charmin' is pronounced 'Sharmin' ?

And not 'charming'

Huh

Been calling it charming all my life :lol
I guess I should watch TV more often, plenty to learn here


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why in the world would they excuse for the crowd booing Steph? She's the HEEL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Lord, if Nia gets a you deserve it chant imma vomit on my tv screen


Hope your standing close to your TV, cuz it's gonna happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Shake up next week? Can't wait for them to call up some people just to change them next week lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

AngryConsumer said:


> Superstar Shakeup next week.
> 
> Only guarantees so far would be Owens/Zayn back to Raw.


Owens and Zayn were just wasted on Smackdown. They could of done so much more with those two than they did.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

P Thriller said:


> Donwe have to have that insulting disclaimer the night after WrestleMania?
> 
> "Tonight the crowd will boo people they usually cheer" followed by a picture of Roman and they boo like crazy.
> 
> WWE are a bunch of fucking assholes.


If WWE hates the Raw after WM crowd so much, then they should stop doing Raw in the same city as WM, but they won't since they love that sweet sweet travel package money...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol at Jojo asking for respect for Stephanie. 

LMAOO


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I am so NOT gonna miss those Wrestlemania Kid Rock theme songs


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So Shake up next week? Can't wait for them to call up some people just to change them next week lol


Watch them wait till next week to call anyone up, which would be retarded but I wouldn't put it past the E.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Roman come out and face the music?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte at the top on SD, Ronda at the top on RAW...now that's a women's revolution.

Things are shaping up nicely for the women's division. Just need Ronda to get the title form Nia.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia just got cheered...........i've seen it all now


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Lord, if Nia gets a you deserve it chant imma vomit on my tv screen


Get ready... :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*There they go saying the raw after WM crowds chants mean nothing*

They do this every year, act as if those fans chants aren’t what everyone else is thinking too. They basically downplay the reactions due to being in denial


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly, its so frustrating that this entire 'they boo who they cheer, they cheer who they boo' nonsense is literally just for Roman :lol

Rollins - cheered
Nia - cheered
Ronda - cheered
Steph - booed

Literally the only one not getting the reaction written for them is Reigns fpalm


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

If anyone wants to know what happens with Raw for the rest of the night and want to decide to continue watching or go to bed, here you go

https://www.patreon.com/posts/raw-after-mania-18084373


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Boo Nia. I hate Alexa but Nia is 1000% worse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love how fat people never wear the belt around their waists. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Suddenly Nia doesn’t look like a confident monster heel. She looks like an insecure fan posing as a wrestler. Still a fan of her though, glad she won


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nia Snacks :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL well it didn't take long for that retarded chant to start


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And there it is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Honestly, its so frustrating that this entire 'they boo who they cheer, they cheer who they boo' nonsense is literally just for Roman :lol
> 
> Rollins - cheered
> Nia - cheered
> ...


It's literally a line they made up for Reigns :lol Fucking pathetic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I KNEW the crowd would chant you deserve it :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Strategize said:


> Lord, if Nia gets a you deserve it chant imma vomit on my tv screen


So do we need to type out everything thats happening for you now since you destroyed your TV screen?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ember Moon is gonna debut here.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

What power? Alexa is like 80 pounds.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

You deserve it chants for Nia Jax fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Mickie looking fine as fuck.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa wearing a cape from WWE 2K18 CAW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooooo, Carmella?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Ember Moon about to come out. They just left out her tag partner.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Watch them wait till next week to call anyone up, which would be retarded but I wouldn't put it past the E.


I think they should have at least the ones they have big plan's to push once they hit the main roster debut tonight and tomorrow, make the feel like a big deal. then debut the lifetime mid carders and jobbers next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember getting called up?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The YOU DESERVE IT chant has officially jumped the shark.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

For the life of me I don't know why they cheer Nia, and now you deserve it. Oh fuck me.

Alexa still doing that same evil facial expression even after the loss. She just works one way, this small untalented bitch.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

asshole chants LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sooooo, Carmella?


I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m excited to see Nia’s face run. She has a funny bubbly personality so hope we see more of that


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Lame fat shamming angle is lame. Hate it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia over af.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Alexa is such a good friend.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

So since they are cheering Nia right now that means they actually hate her right? Isn't that their logic right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we please have Nia beat Alexa in the rematch already so that she can step away from the title picture?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Asshole chants! :fuckyeah


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have got to be honest why do they do this stupid shit of "Tonight people just decide they wanna boo people they like its all good fun!!" Like that doesn't even make sense?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it just me or does Nia sound like Kermit the frog?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:marK:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao 

This crowd!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Someone get this blob a personal trainer.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yawn, here comes the chick with 0 personality and no character.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nia doing good on the mic. Wonder if Ember will attack Nia though.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Good for ember to get the call.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ember on the main roster. Yessssssssssss! Instantly the best womens athlete on Raw


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh great, poor Ember having to mix with two shit performers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia vs. Ronda promo battles, please. :trolldog


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ember Moon!:mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ember?!?!?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ember Moon bay bay!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rest in peace ember


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ember!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ember is badass


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sweet. Ember Moon! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok I missed the first bits, did anything important go down?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ember Moon!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's Ember Moon's gimmick? 
How good is she?

Fucking awesome look! I even love her name!


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

The crowd goes wild for Ember!!!! Oh wait tonight that means that they hate her, I forgot.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ember may have a charisma deficit, but she’s a great wrestler, has a cool look and banging entrance music, I’m a fan. Glad she’s been called up!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shocked she debuted on Raw, thought she be better suited on Smackdown. Not the most charismatic performer but she's good in the ring.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ember Moon is on the Main Roster people. Get ready to feel the flames!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This brave 300 pound woman, overcoming the overwhelming odds of a 100 pound girl.
Amazing courage.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ember Moon has had way better hair than that before. I hate how so many of the women look like they have doll's hair.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome to hell, Ember!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Good for Ember but can't say igaf about this match seeing as the only woman in this match I actually like is Mickie, but I hate how she got sucked into this high school feud with Alexa & Nia. The sooner that's over the better.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I just want to see Ember's finisher. :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What the WWE needs going forward.

- Push Rousey a tier above Charlotte/ASUKA, not 2-3+ tiers
- Have Heyman turn on Lesnar and have him align with a heel Reigns
- Cena turns heel and goes ape shiet on on the lower faces on up to the top of the food chain
- Don't over saturate Shinsuke and push him as a novelty heel act
- Push the BB's as an even more dominate tag team than New Day and The Uso's
- Push Rollins like a vintage IC champ... Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, etc.
- Push Jinder as a JBL level heel, but as the US champ
- Take the strap on Charlotte
- Move Miz to the main event and not just a jobber to the other main eventers
- Make Orton a part-time, main event guy


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh Ember, the worst actor in wrestlng is here on RAW and another "just entrance" gimmick, YAY!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ember! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooooh, SOLO movie trailer is out? Gotta check that out!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

That means that next week Asuka goes to Smackdown


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ember's father Max will be very proud.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Smackdown always gets (pardon the pun) the raw end of the deal. Charlotte has NO competition on Smackdown. She’s stuck wrestling the Riott squad, Natalya and Carmella


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Embers thighs :banderas


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> It's literally a line they made up for Reigns :lol Fucking pathetic.


It's a line Jerry Lawler said about Edge in Toronto, they've been using it for a decade.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully Ember can grow a personality on the main roster.

I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow to see if Iconic gets called up, because no way both Ember and Iconic go to the same brand, although they may do it just to change it next week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's Ember's finisher?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So happy with an Ember Moon call up-she could still end up on SmackDown next week though during the Shake-Up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I think NIA actually managed to gain some more weight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Superstar Shake Up next week according to Cole. Wooooooooo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yoooo Ember Moon thick AF.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I don’t care what anyone says, Mickie is an awesome worker.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> What's Ember Moon's gimmick?
> How good is she?
> 
> Fucking awesome look! I even love her name!


She wears colored contacts that's her gimmick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Smackdown always gets (pardon the pun) the raw end of the deal. Charlotte has NO competition on Smackdown. She’s stuck wrestling the Riott squad, Natalya and Carmella [emoji849]


There is a superstar shake up next week. No doubt they will trade a few of the women between the brands and then Charlotte will get some fresh feuds.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't wait for the Eclipse!:mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> That means that next week Asuka goes to Smackdown


Fingers crossed as I think it be a better move for her, she just get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol looking at the list of call ups from that Patreon page, one name stands out with a giant “why ?”


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did Nia gain more weight recently?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia needs to adopt a female prison guard gimmick. :banderas


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kickass debut


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This company is so weird man
Why have nia announce that?
Just have her hit theme and her come out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Only thing is i wish Nia didnt say her name. Just let her music hit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bliss Hole Theory?!

CALLING! 

BLISS HOLE THEORY?!

"All circuits are busy, please call back later, goodbye."


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweeeeet


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Smackdown always gets (pardon the pun) the raw end of the deal. Charlotte has NO competition on Smackdown. She’s stuck wrestling the Riott squad, Natalya and Carmella [emoji849]


I expect Alexa too move over, maybe Asuka, either Bayley or Sasha. Expect Carmella, Becky and one another to move to Raw.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Nailed it perfectly!:mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretty much a top rope diamond cutter/RKO. It’s awesome for a finisher.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ember Moon hitting The Eclipse on Nia will be cool to see some day.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bliss' sell on that stunner was hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHERE'S NICHOLAS?!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Her (moon's) finisher looks like the RKO.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ember Moon and Nia Jax. What a random combo


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Megapop God Nicholas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

NICOLAS GOT CHEERED BIG TIME


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao The fuck are you talking to Kurt


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Why does wwe have to create such ridiculous looks. Ember Moon look is just stupid.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicholas! :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BY GOD ITS NICHOLAS!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol Of course :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The wee man got more a pop than Roman :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well now we know the main event of Summerslam.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Did Nia gain more weight recently?


I noticed that too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicholas, y'all.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

No Way Jose?


That's my guy :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I HATE Nicholas!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha braun is brilliant

no way hose


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at BRAUN and lil' man!

GET THESE HANDS YO!


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

NO WAY JOSE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicholas pop! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh wow, No Way Jose got called up.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what a waste of time and a slap in the face to all the real tag teams that busted their ass all year


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

FFS, No Way Jose should be released not on the fucking main roster.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... wow.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Still my all-time favorite No Way Jose moment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's still in the 4th grade. :lmao


No Way Jose is coming to the main Roster!


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Nicholas get more cheered than Roman could ever hope



Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

‪In queue: massive tag team title tournament number 5726.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh wow. Good for No Way Jose, but I feel like he's going to flop on the main roster sadly.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

haha here we fucking go no way jose


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait so Braun gave up the titles? What the fuck was the point of taking them off the bar just to give them up the next night?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ooh! A new jobber! Yay!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thought NWJ would be better suited to SDL. Guess RAW has it’s new jobber.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really did a whole storyline leading to the biggest show of the year only to vacate the titles the following night. I can't. :done


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Great, more novelty acts for the main roster [emoji849]


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like those rumours about Nicholas failing the wellness policy may be true... These bloody part timers!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Way Jose. Really?

:mj4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Scheduling conflict :lol

Still in the 4th grade :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha no way Jose


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Way Jose found way out of NXT purgatory!?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Almost forgot No Way Jose was even a thing. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Himiko said:


> I HATE Nicholas!




Nicholas>>Reigns


True story.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

How long before No Way Jose is a jobber? Sorry I just don't see it happening.

Also, can we have a tag team title tournament please? And The Usos are winning the titles right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Jose, forgot he existed

Nicholas more over than Roman :lol

"We had a scheduling conflict, he is in the 4th grade" :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww nooooo
Was hoping Nicholas would become a thing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh wow, No Way Jose got called up.


He's going to fit into the jobber role perfectly, his time was up at NXT and good luck to him.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If Velveteen is called up i'm marking


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome to the curtain jerker area, No Way Jose.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no way jose vs magnus HOLY SHIT


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

New tag champs to be crowned tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good call on ending this imbecilic angle, but they already buried the RAW tag division dead. Might as well disband it. Braun is still well on his way to being the new Brodus Clay. How long until he starts dancing?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sick of every stream dying out  put Raw on the network ffs


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Oh Jose, forgot he existed
> 
> Nicholas more over than Roman :lol
> 
> "We had a scheduling conflict, he is in the 4th grade" :lmao



Love the photos at the bottom Peyton Royce is hot as fuck!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scheduling conflict :lol
Perfect!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> It's a line Jerry Lawler said about Edge in Toronto, they've been using it for a decade.


Meh. It's only still in use cuz of your boy. Literally everybody else on the roster has gotten the reaction they're supposed to so far.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I like No Way Jose, pleasant surprise


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

chrispepper said:


> How long before No Way Jose is a jobber? Sorry I just don't see it happening.
> 
> Also, can we have a tag team title tournament please? And The Usos are winning the titles right?


Time for them to pull the trigger on the Revival, perfect time to push them now.

Yep Jose is going to fit the Dillinger and Crews role of NXT jobber call up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

the_hound said:


> no way jose vs magnus HOLY SHIT


Wtf dude?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

NO WAY JOSE! I called it! All of the speculation of AOP and Almas when no one was thinking deeper in to the roster as to who they could move up tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Way Jose? was not expecting him to be called up yet lol


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

would be cool to see Nicholas in like, 10 years start out in NXT


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

ADAM ROSE 2.0


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It’s like Adam Rose reincarnated. Good lord.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Godfather/Carlito lovechild.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Adam Rose 2.0


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did this dude steal Adam Rose's gimmick?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So is this dude the new Adam Rose?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Is it yet another Black History month?
Ember Moon, No Way Jose, Lashley, Authors of Pain all on raw it appears


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This is fucking terrible. Fuck this guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Adam Rose 2.0 if they don't drop this entourage he has.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reminds me of Adam Rose, in a way.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Conga time!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

zalina vega once of the dancers


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who was the wrestler on Raw that had a similar pose?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I cant stand No Way Jose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The rosebuds didn't work the first time...


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

The Ho Train is a disaster these days.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Isn't this Jose guy just like that one dude Adam rose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is No Way Jose kind of like Adam Rose?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, look. It's a black Adam Rose.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So is this the new Zach Ryder?


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

The High King said:


> Is it yet another Black History month?
> Ember Moon, No Way Jose, Lashley, Authors of Pain all on raw it appears


Lashley?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So...........basically No Way Jose is the 2018 version of Adam Rose.

Got it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is going to flop just like Adam Rose.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is dead and buried within a month


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

au4life23 said:


> ADAM ROSE 2.0


:lol: I'm glad to see everyone is witnessing the same shit I am


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

au4life23 said:


> ADAM ROSE 2.0



LoL beat me to it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

No way jose’s Gimmick is an Adam rose ripoff and it’s going nowhere. He will forever be a jobber to the stars


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Jobber 2.0


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Still see Moon over to smackdown.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I still remember the day Austin Aries turned on him in NXT...

Ahh memories...

Good Times...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah he's def gonna be on the fashion files or jobbing in a month


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The High King said:


> Is it yet another Black History month?
> Ember Moon, No Way Jose, {REDACTED}, Authors of Pain all on raw it appears


Neither Jose or AOP are black.



P.S. Be more considerate when talking about spoilers for fucks sake.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Why do they keep creating those stupid dancing/partying gimmicks? They never work out!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These big entourage gimmicks never work


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No Way Jose called up before Peyton and Billie :HA


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THughes87 said:


> would be cool to see Nicholas in like, 10 years start out in NXT


The fuckkkk was that


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mikey Mike said:


> Nicholas>>Reigns
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankfully they’re not the only options


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Adam Rose 2.0


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Great match 5/5.

This will absolutely fail as soon as the crowd is not the post wrestlemania crowd.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Push this man to the moon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> This is going to flop just like Adam Rose.


It already flopped, it just hasn't realized it yet.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Oh, look. It's a *Dominican* Adam Rose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Woman in the dress is fine af tho


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Perhaps Not Jorge.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

I love how vince gets guys like No Way Jose on the main roster and finds some way to make an already ridiculous gimmick even worse so hes going to have a line of fucking people behind him every night now? Christ.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Delighted this jobber Jose is on Raw at least Smackdown will be saved his awful matches


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta feeling AOP is gonna debut.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should of never lost those titles!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicholas is OVER :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Way Jose is getting a lil push!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

ADAM ROSE 2.0 IS HERE!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AOP to debut next?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No Way Rose


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sheamus should do another color right at the very tips of his mohawk, that'd look cool.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

His man tits bounce as much as the Divas roster


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> The fuckkkk was that


That was the future of dub ya dub ya eeeee


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't say i'm thrilled about seeing a No Way Jose call-up.....pissed about the Tag Titles getting relinquished.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a stupid gimmick. It failed with Rose, it’ll fail again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> No Way Jose called up before Peyton and Billie :HA


 (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is dancing gimmicks a thing? Ugh just awful. Guy will be jobbing within a month.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Authors of Pain let's goooo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol I feel bad for the Bar, but its 100%, they lost to a 10-year old


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YAWN. RAW has no tag division. Great booking, Vince. :eyeroll


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

So a Debut NXT tag team next?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Authors of Pain incoming.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Apart from Rousey this has been dreadful so far, will only get worse if AOP turn up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AOP incoming..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait for AOP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Why is dancing gimmicks a thing? Ugh just awful. Guy will be jobbing within a month.


Adam Rose to return and feud with him over gimmick infringement.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, it does feel like AOP is about to appear.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats the betting elias goes a mini concert and you know who shows up.....yes GRADO its yer self


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> ADAM ROSE 2.0 IS HERE!!


wrong.
You forget about fandango


this is the third incarnation


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm ready


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see the reception my boy Wight Rollins gets tonight! :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Side note: That girl leading the conga line was :book


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

This match could be pretty interesting.

Loser goes to smackdown? If Gallows/Anderson lose does that hint that Balor might go too?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

> I don't take wrestling seriously

> someone dancing on my wrestling show? AAAARGHHH :MAD


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

As expected, a crapload of tag matches. Yawn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If The Revival are flops on the main roster, how the hell are any of the NxT call ups supposed to succeed?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why are people posting spoilers like it makes them special? Everyone here has the internet. You're not special!

And Headliner said no spoilers.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

great entrances for the buried bullet club and the dead revival


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2 call ups already, not much to look forward tbh: Lashley return, Seth and Miz probably fighting for the IC title, whatever Roman is doing (which I don't give a fuck) and the jobbers teams wrestling.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Nicholas not actually in town tonight?
Why wouldn't they have an in-ring segment for dat pop :lol


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Why not just have the superstar shake up tonight?

They are just writing the week off as filler. Eugh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Side note: That girl leading the conga line was :book


Ah you saw her too


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"Held in abeyance"? Just say they are vacant ya nerd.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Smackdown tag team division WAY better than the Raw tag team division. FACT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope The Revival wins, but I don't think it's happening.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm ready


Ready to be put to sleep by their shitty boring offense?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What has become of The Revival


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Ah you saw her too


She was jiggling almost as much as Jose :lol

Much preferred her jiggling tho....Damn.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They shouldnt put Revival vs The Club on now, its just gonna put people to sleep.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

L&G need to go to SDL with Balor.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm here guys.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooof, wasn't expecting them to win


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Anderson and Gallows. Vince legit don't give a shit about them. You put them together with Balor, but then you don't have them function as a stable. And you continue to have them look weak as faces. They are legit jobbers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

World wish day is in 20 days? Why do they have signs all over for it today?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Revival win :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Hope The Revival wins, but I don't think it's happening.


Have a feeling it will be Revival vs AOP (if they get called up) in the finals.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins and Mahal should switch brands.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god. More WWE philanthropy crap


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Revival, they finally get a big win after almost a year because they're finally in front of a crowd that will care a little about them again.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully this is the start of a Revival push, please!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Revival is getting some MOMENTUM!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena takes better bumps in that commercial than in the ring.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins and Mahal should switch brands.


Mahal should hit the unemployment line.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So long the first hour has been pretty subpar


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins next.

:mark:


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will the winner of the 50 man royal rumble get a title shot?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ITS GRADO TIME


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

chrispepper said:


> This match could be pretty interesting.
> 
> Loser goes to smackdown? If Gallows/Anderson lose does that hint that Balor might go too?


Definitely think both need a move away from Raw, the fact they didn't even bring demon Balor out at the biggest event of the year tells you he's not going to challenge for any title on Raw. Maybe a change to Smackdown might bring the Club better luck, I doubt it but you never know.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully this is the start of a Revival push, please!!!!


yes, pushed into the path of AOP to job


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking forward to see what they do with Seth tonight!
The Shield three are all grand slam champs, baybay :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I imagine with Rollins there then the Miz comes out to demand his rematch and they set it up for the Main event? With the shake up taking place next week I am guessing one of them is moving to SD so maybe they deal with the pending rematch. Or they send both to SD, we'll see.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> lol at Anderson and Gallows. Vince legit don't give a shit about them. You put them together with Balor, but then you don't have them function as a stable. And you continue to have them look weak as faces. They are legit jobbers.


I remember how big of a deal people thought they were going to be when they debuted. :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

WTF Reigns gets a rematch in Saudi Arabia?!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Karl Anderson needs to be pushed as a singles competitor. He’s too good to continue to be wasting away in the tag team division.

It likely won’t ever happen though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I take it The Miz interrupts Rollins here?

:tenay


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS!! :mark:


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Definitely think both need a move away from Raw, the fact they didn't even bring demon Balor out at the biggest event of the year tells you he's not going to challenge for any title on Raw. Maybe a change to Smackdown might bring the Club better luck, I doubt it but you never know.


If they can book Harper/Rowan as monsters... I'm pretty sure they could do the same with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Have a feeling it will be Revival vs AOP (if they get called up) in the finals.


Oh lord I hope not. That wouldn't be so good, IMO anyways.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I take it The Miz interrupts Rollins here?
> 
> :tenay


I think so, Miz probably demands his rematch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Could it be that we are starting to see a Revival push?
Or did they just need two bodies for the tag titles match at Saudi Arabia, just to lose to some other team there?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes Rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ROLLINS BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!

BURN IT DOWWWWWWWWWNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Balor Club killed the crowd.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I like that he's actually wearing it!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BURN IT DOWN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here comes the most over face on RAW! :Cocky


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wight walker cross fit jesus grand-slam champion :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The man! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PraXitude said:


> WTF Reigns gets a rematch in Saudi Arabia?!


Harder for US fans to riot when we are all at work mid day on a Friday.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So how much longer is Ambrose out again?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope this means The Miz can leave the IC title alone for a while


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These fucking people fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IC title was a great way to kick off Mania.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, that title looks good around Seth's waist! :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nia got bigger you deserve it chants than this, fuck this crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those chants.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm guessing either Miz/Balor come out or a return happens during Seth promo.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Seth won but wouldn't mind a long drawn out feud with Finn Balor eventually winning it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fucker stole Adam Cole's catchphrase.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor to confront Seth.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

You're a bunch of fun :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean mention :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GRAND SLAM ROLLINS CHANTS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

HE'S LOVED.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Be careful Bryan... Rollins is coming for your overness bruh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Isn’t it crazy that the last time Seth and Roman were WWE champion was at Money in the Bank 2016 when Dean Ambrose cashed in


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This attire would go great with his IC title.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THE FABULOUS FINN BALOR!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda had to give the freaking name back to Seth. :mark


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Woken Matt incoming perhaps. He said he was going to go after the IC title.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Must admit - what a fucking trio the Shield is, man. 

Insane success within such a short amount of time.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Turn heel, you little Irish model.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Crazy how low Balor has stooped. 

Send him back to NXT.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Finn Gaylor


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rainbow Bright Balor


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

No no no, not Finn with a mic fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Balor should turn heel and start acting like one of those really sassy, snide gay guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Balor turning heel, folks.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Finn Fabulous.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth just confirmed that the Shield has been overpushed. Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So strange that Finn is considered by many to be the best looking superstar. The guy looks like a frog with dentures


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I don't see Saudi Arabia letting Finn wear that shirt and those boots...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Balor sucks so fucking bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Finn said "I'd hate to rain on your parade...." and then proceeds to wink! :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this a Balor heel turn we're seeing?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mahal and Miz are some clean MF's.

Axel is low-key clean AF too DOE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz needs to go to SD for Bryan.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins is the most over guy since Bryan, face it WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

For the love of all that is good and holy please get the MIz out of the IC title picture already.

He is so stale, a broken record.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz isn't wrong the IC title was about the only one that mattered on Raw anyway.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Must admit - what a fucking trio the Shield is, man.
> 
> Insane success within such a short amount of time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Asshole chants are big tonight!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz with another one of his overrated angry screaming faux-passionate promos


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's got kids :ti


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Himiko said:


> So strange that Finn is considered by many to be the best looking superstar. The guy looks like a frog with dentures


Finn is cute?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Balor even talks basic, what a bland fucker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

I love watching Bo Dallas during the Miz's promos. Hilarious mannerisms, so good! :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz using his daughter in this promo.

FFS! Uber heel!

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz stealing Slater's gimmick.

:lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Seth just confirmed that the Shield has been overpushed. Tell us something we don't know.


I hate when people lump Dean Ambrose into the "overpushed" narrative. 

Roman? Definitely.
Seth? There's an argument.

But Dean? There's absolutely no way you can say he was "overpushed" he's had a respectable, short run in the mainevent. Usually if he was in the mainevent he was the fall guy and he spent the rest of his time as an Upper-echelon midcarder.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't care what anyone says, Miz is awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the shot.

:trips8


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
Did Seth just apologize for making Miz cry BY BEATING HIM IN A WRESTLING MATCH :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

#REKT


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I cried too Miz :mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins with the ultimate burn :lmao


----------



## Thomas Istas (Oct 16, 2017)

Shoot Cowboy


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Meh. It's only still in use cuz of your boy. Literally everybody else on the roster has gotten the reaction they're supposed to so far.


They used it in Toronto for a long time, may still do. They say whatever they want to explain away or play up a crowd reaction.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Seth with that burn. I think I witnessed a damn murder.*


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Seth with the nuclear...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Finn seems like a 3rd wheel in this promo.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Miz is so gooood


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

There's a Trump in the crowd :lol





JEEEFFF THAT'S MY GUY TOO :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The heel backing off and saying “No. we do it on MY terms” is so stale


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy fucking shittttttttttttttt


----------



## Thomas Istas (Oct 16, 2017)

Hall of Famer Trump in the crowd ^^


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff Hardy :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JEFF HARDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

JEFF :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they finally got his immobilizer working!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. why isn't Jeff Brother Nero?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wfnweifeifeofwenfewnfwefpoewfeo

JEFF HARDY!!!!!!!!!

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!1

3NENEFNWEIFNIFWEFRGRWGRG


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, Jeff Hardy makes the save. Not a match I wanted to see again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BROTHER NERO!!!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH FUCK


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Jeff :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff :mark


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Sal from Impractical Jokers was certainly pleased to see Jeff hardy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm actually glad to see Jeff Hardy!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brother Nero
I knew you'd come!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BROTHA NERO!!! :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jeff. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see Jeff. I'm wondering how long before he turns into Brother Nero.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!

ROLLINS AND HARDY!!!!

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff is no longer impaired. :clap


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff sticking out like a sore thumb. Makes no sense having him out during this segment


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Mahal should hit the unemployment line.


-1 :laugh:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If we get Seth v Jeff :sodone


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't there been like a million women's battle royales at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hardy is back!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Bigdog is here no selling 5 F5s! Way to keep building that sympathy for your faces there WWE....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ffs can Absolution please get the fuck away from Sasha and Bayley i'm tired of seeing it every fucking week.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they just spoil the IC title match lol!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Thunderous pop for Jeff Hardy :mark


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

JOE IS COMING BACK FOR THE IC BELT.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I kneeeeeeew you'd come


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

3 different interruptions and JJ wasn't one of them :mj2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cool. Jeff Hardy for no reason :lol

Honestly, I really wish Balor would move on to something else. Maybe it's just me, but he seems like such a 3rd wheel in this feud. I want to see Rollins and Miz have a one on one feud. The two had good chemistry on the mic tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Why are they making a huge deal out of this greatest royal rumble? Where did it come from?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The women’s revolution making HISTORY, it has to be a record how often they show us the same match week after week after week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha vs Mandy next? Maybe Mandy gets the win here and Sasha ends up on SD next week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Change the name of that match to 50-man battle royal FFS!

It's a slap in the face to the Royal Rumble PPV!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Jeff sticking out like a sore thumb. Makes no sense having him out during this segment


Too soon to involve him with Matt, not without a good story. Hopefully they don't rehash the TNA one though cause WWE will def fuck it up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a lackluster return

Also, he is using the Hardyz music, I wish he uses his old theme, I loved his old theme

And the never ending Sasha/Bayley/Absolution stuff continues fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well that commercial just gave away spoilers that haven't happened yet. 

Way to go WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit we're only an hour in?

Damn, could have sworn it had been around 2 hours in


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well was good to see Jeff anyway


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Where is Jason Jordan ??? I thought his wife said his injury wasn't that bad


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Well that commercial just gave away spoilers that haven't happened yet.
> 
> Way to go WWE.


What did it say


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Where is Samoa Joe, I want Samoa Joe.

I want the Samoan Submission Machine that destroyed the X-Division and destroyed Christopher Daniels in 2005.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeff Hardy coming back and being involved with Seth!!!! Don't look now, but the IC Title division is looking quite fun right now!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Greatest Royal Rumble will start at 5pm UK time on Friday 27th April 2018.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, what does the winner of the 50-man Rumble get? 
Main event at SummerSlam or something?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Change the name of that match to 50-man battle royal FFS!
> 
> It's a slap in the face to the Royal Rumble PPV!


The money they get from the Saudi Royals you better believe, it´s the ROYAL Rumble.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy wens3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

6-man tag tonight


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

We have to get a Jeff vs Seth feud for the IC title now. To not would be a crime against humanity.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Absolution have been very surprising"

Fuck off Cole you idiot.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mandy Rose. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Finn turns heel tonight in that 6 man tag.

:hmm:


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

MOBELS said:


> Where is Jason Jordan ??? I thought his wife said his injury wasn't that bad


He's meant to back in early May (according to Kurt and Meltzer).

I just want him to be back in front of this smarky crowd


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha looks like she's been up all night.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

paiges second chin and flabby belly getting worse by the day


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha or Bayley needs to turn, tonight. It's a perfect time with the RAW after Mania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Auska yet. Or is she on Smackdown now?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Heyyyyy guysssssss it's Paige


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Meeki said:


> What did it say



Joe, Balor Rollins miz in a ladder match for the IC Title at the Greatest Royal Rumble Event.

Joe hasn't even returned to TV yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really hope Sasha and Bayley end up on different brands next week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Absolute CRICKETS for Bayley


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HEY GUYS, ITS A "DIFFERENT" CROWD, in case you didn't know!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I really hope Sasha and Bayley end up on different brands next week.


I still can't believe they haven't pulled the trigger on their feud yet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy's asssss :banderas


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan was one of the best parts of Raw. Looking forward to his return!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*<3*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983514495111790594

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983514686137155584


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am confused, Don't Bayley and Sasha hate each other now? Why would Bayley be out there to protect Sasha from attack?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Sasha Banks is so damn hot it's crazy I need a god damn fap break now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never thought I'd live to see the day when I took a piss break during a Sasha match. :sasha3


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Really hope mandy and sonya get sent to smackdown, cant stand them on RAW.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE commentary sounds stupid trying to explain why the fans are vocal. Don't worry, soon we'll be back to the crowds that sit in a catatonic state for three hours.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now make Iconic debut and destroy everyone, Paige included...

A man can dream :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

kariverson said:


> Sasha Banks is so damn hot it's crazy I need a god damn fap break now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finalnight said:


> HEY GUYS, ITS A "DIFFERENT" CROWD, in case you didn't know!


You just know Vince is yelling that in their ears. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Now make Iconic debut and destroy everyone, Paige included...
> 
> A man can dream :grin2:


I would mark out like crazy if we got an Iconic Duo vs Absolution feud.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How was that not a DQ? LOL


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rose really sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That knee looked brutal.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i honestly love graves, shades of heenan on coms


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What a dull RAW. I can't blame the crowd for not being THAT crazy.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh I know this story. I got this cutscene every week in Universe mode.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige is retiring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's okay, Bayley. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember the days where Sasha was protected and Charlotte was the only who can beat her?

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Paige finally gonna announce her retirement?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please don't promote your movie, Paige.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Paige wears to much make up!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm soooo over Bayley & Sasha, saw it on NXT and they'll not live up to that on the main roster, they are really trying it with the storyline but it's just been dragged along too long for my liking.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh no... Paige is retiring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So tired of this Sasha/Bayley crap.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How the fucking hell does the cable start flickering at a moment like this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Her career really ended on that night at the house show. That has to suck.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Good riddance :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

gutted for her, FUCK YOU BANKS


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Well if that means she won´t have enough money for more fugly plastic surgery and cocaine, she´s very lucky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paul Bearer's daughter needs to shut her mouth unless she's being filmed. :trolldog


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why are they doing this speech now?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I CAN'T HEAR SHIT. THIS CHANNEL IS FUCKING UP.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige is still pretty af DOE, y'all some haters.

AJ comes out?! What if?!?!?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't she still going to be a manager? Or is she leaving the WWE?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I love vocal crowds, the soccer chants just annoy the fuck out of me for no reason

edit: Eh, never cared about Paige. Hope they find something for her to do so she can keep eating though


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Didn't expect this.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah explains why she got choked up a bit on the pre-show yesterday when Michael Cole suggested she could wrestle at the next year's WrestleMania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes :bryan


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Makes sense to do it here and now since she won her first main title here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They let her have retirement speech. Sad to see her not mix it up with the other ladies!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Had to retire so young, she is only 25 and she missed the last couple of years.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Could pursue a career in the adult entertainment industry and not really being sarcastic. Hopefully she can come back one day though.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you Sasha Botch.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel really bad for her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess they wanted to wait until after Mania for this Paige retirement.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Look I get it we are a family and all, the WWE universe we love you Paige, you deserve it , etc etc. Its sweet. But please get on with the freaking TV show now ffs


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kinda crazy she announces it right after a match with the girl who she had the match that ended her career


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some of you guys are some real assholes.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Such a sad situation.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow. I guess that's it then.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So sad for her  I hope she sticks around and takes Daniels place as Smackdown GM


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Some of you guys are some real assholes.


No kidding. Dicks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is she leaving the WWE now?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Knew it was coming but still sad to hear. At least, unlike others, they gave her one last moment in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a Paige fan, but never root for anyone to get hurt or have to retire at the extremely young age of 25. That sucks. I wish her the best.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> The money they get from the Saudi Royals you better believe, it´s the ROYAL Rumble.


It's being held in SA?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd was very respectful to Paige. I guess she's gone once that family thing of hers airs.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Any of you celebrating the injury and retirement of anyone in that ring should be banned for being trash. Seriously.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:focus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank You Paige, You will always be the reason I started to watch wrestling again and for that I couldn't be more grateful.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Himiko said:


> So sad for her  I hope she sticks around and takes Daniels place as Smackdown GM


Not happening. She just said she's moving on. She's young and if her situation doesnt get better physically, she needs a new career.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Her retirement speech was kinda weird, made it sound like shes not sticking around in some other role and is leaving completely.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BLACKED is hiring..............make up needs to go


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Paige, if she can't find a way back to wrestle safely I hope there's something else she can find that makes her happy, quite the reminder of how uncertain the careers can be in that business.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Paige making that speech now makes me think that Sonya and Mandy are going to be split up next week with the shakeup. I hate this for Paige. She was getting her life together to return and then this happened. What makes it worse is that ADR is out there probably begging for her to go back to him now.

Why not have Paige be the SDL GM since Daniel Bryan is cleared to wrestle again?


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

.....Paige...... best.... future endeavors


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bye Paige :batista3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983517949079310336



-XERO- said:


> It's okay, Bayley. :lol


Her face :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983516417235402752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983516383085514752


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Not happening. She just said she's moving on. She's young and if her situation doesnt get better physically, she needs a new career.




She could’ve meant moving on from just in ring action since she can’t wrestle anymore, and moving on from Raw. So she takes the role of GM on Smackdown. Just wishful thinking


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

As sad as it is, I'm glad Paige finally got this out of the way. Must have been hell for her to have to come out week after week and watch from the sidelines. 

I hope she can keep things together and find something else.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Knew it was coming but still sad to hear. At least, unlike others, they gave her one last moment in the ring.


At least she got her chance to say goodbye. Nice to hear that Bryan has motivated her to not give up and try to heal and find a way back.

Some real dickish behaviour on here tonight. No matter what anyone thinks of her personally life, it still sad to see a young woman's career been taken away from her at such a early age.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paige will be on the next season of Total Divas, I guess she will be featured in some of the other WWE programming in non-wrestling roles.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Paige will be fine after wrestling and she seems focused on her clothing brand now. So that's something. Wish her the best.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no the deadman is back.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

So... any highlights to the night so far?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He is back with a vengeance..........until next Wrestlemania.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

They need to end this Sasha/Bayley thing and send one of them to Smackdown. I'm expecting a Bayley heel turn, both need one but you can turn Sasha sometime this year. I say move bayley to Smackdown and keep Sasha on Raw.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Slackly said:


> Paige making that speech now makes me thing that Sonya and Mandy are going to be split up next week with the shakeup. I hate this for Paige. She was getting her life together to return and then this happened. What makes it worse is that ADR is out there probably begging for her to go back to him now.


Paige debut on raw after mania that being held in New Orleans four years ago and now she retired on raw after mania that being held on the same place

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Such a sad thing to see someone have to retire, it's cool that she wanted to retire in New Orleans-the place of the main roster debut. Who knows, maybe she will return and be able to compete. Daniel Bryan does give her hope.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Paige can talk pretty good. She could probably have a podcast. That seems to be the go to now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loudest "Walk With Elias" ever :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Over as fuck.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HELL YEAH ELIAS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So... any highlights to the night so far?


Ronda been badass. 
Ember debuts.
Paige Retires
No Way Jose debuts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DEM ELIAS CHANTS DOE...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias over as fuck. :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If you took a shot every time the announcers buried the crowd, you'd be blind by now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I don't give a fuck what anyone says, I'm sad to see Paige go, I liked he matches most of the time, most of the time she was good on the promo, the circumstances behind her retirement were terrible and so young. A little reminder of the cold truths of the business. #ThankYouPaige There are still a few human beings with a modicum of empathy that will miss you.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOAT Elias is incredibly over tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Paige will be on the next season of Total Divas, I guess she will be featured in some of the other WWE programming in non-wrestling roles.


Looks like I'm gonna start watching again.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Shut up, Cole.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd poppin hard for Elias.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This man is so so over :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we are scumbags chants


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Elias has them eating out of the palm of his hand !


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

What part of “Hold Your Applause” do these people not understand?


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

We are scumbags


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Damn, I just don't care about Elias anymore. Schtick wore thin very fast for me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We are scumbags" chants.

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

He's here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG!!!!!1


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lashley :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

FUCK YOU FOR SPOILING THIS YOU PIECES OF SHIT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE ARE SCUMBAGS!!!!:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bobby Lashley :mark


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Fuck, it's Lashley. The lesser Batista.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Choc Lesnar!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

LASHLEY !!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSS:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

To think Elias was a jobber on NXT, now he is a star


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

welcome home bobby


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lots of big debuts on Raw tonight. Who is left to show up on Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Well shit, Lashley is back


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Was hoping for hell will be calling your name
Except we got this generic ass theme


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On the bright side, at least Lashley has a decent theme.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Just buy TNA already lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

BLACK Lesnar! :fuckyeah


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Still trying to make Elias a heel. Still trying to make Roman a face


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley gonna get :trump to aopear. :trolldog


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They are going to feed Elias to Ahmed Johnson. This company. LOL.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Dude hasn't aged a year.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always thought Lashley is extremely boring.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lmao :lmao @ the crowd calling themselves scumbags and cheering being insulted.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dude is back!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

My boy Elias gets all the rubs ))


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm really not liking that Elias is the goto guy that people beat up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WALKING ARMAGEDDON!!! THE DESTROYER! BOBBY LASHLEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the first hour and a half of RAW because of fuckery, but thank God I came back in time for Lashley's return. :drose

Poor Elias, though. :mj4


----------



## boils (Apr 10, 2018)

Good to see Lashley but Elias is just getting jobbed out again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The British Bulldog suplex.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lesnar can leave now... Lashey's here.

Oh and Roman's push is OVAH!!!!!!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

British Bulldog could've held him up longer. Just saying.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ve never watched TNA, so all I know of Bobby Lashley is the boring charisma sucking vacuum cleaner we got in his original WWE run


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lashley is in his 40s, he doesn't seem like he has aged at all, you got to give him credit for that


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe WWE gets it right this time and he wins the WWE Championship.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Elias is so fucking over and OMFG! Lashley!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lashley and his headband are here!

Sadly his Spear won't be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He is much improved since last he was here. :mark


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

FUCK THE HATERS THE REAL BIG DOG IS BACK


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wens3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kami back on RAW :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

With Lashley back, good luck Roman


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Elias :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kami on Raw to kiss Angle's ass for a jawb!

LMFAO!!!

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I've always thought Lashley is extremely boring.


So much potential there, he's got better but still not someone I think will set WWE alight. Good higher mid card level/Main eventer.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Things have finally picked up.

GOAT Elias, Lashley return now KO and Zayn.

Decent.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

"We Are Scumbags" lol the crowd is great after Mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias is sooooo good at what he does.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Holy shit, they mentioned TNA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TNA is hiring LMFAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TNA MENTIONING.. OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WUTTTTTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY ANGLE BROKE THEM IN HALF!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WHAT DID HE SAY


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh damn TNA hiring Kurt!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*SAVAGE*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Elias got himself a whole handful of lil Lashley during that suplex


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RubberbandGoat said:


> With Lashley back, good luck Roman


:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao OH SHIT :sodone


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Shots fired by angle


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao oh shit!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unemployed wrestlers!!!! :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace TNA / Impact / GFW :usangle


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:damn


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

What the fuck?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Did he say TNA is hiring!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao I hear TNA is hiring :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TRIGGA WHAT?!?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait, so where does the loser go?!

This is interesting. Lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Lashley is cool.
> 
> And I really liked his old theme.


*Damnit, wrong one.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

TNA mention???
:banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Line of the night :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, nice, I wonder if they really will keep them on different shows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please have them on separate brands already.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Irrelevant said:


> :lmao :lmao @ the crowd calling themselves scumbags and cheering being insulted.


Cause they recognize talent. Elias performed and they showed their appreciation. Of course then WWE shat on them by letting this charisma vacuum Bobby Lamely bury him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

soooooooo sami and kev end up on raw, but gets drafted to smackdown next week......................hahaha make it happen


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt is getting fired for real for mentioning TNA :lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

This crowd is gonna BOO Roman out of the building and hijack his promo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Did they really just go there? I don't think they've ever actually referenced TNA on TV like that.

I can't stop laughing, lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they did nothing with Sami on Raw, moved him to Smackdown, did nothing with him there, and now is possibly going back to Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Off The Wall Angle is his new gimmick!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:sodead:


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*That burn! This time from Kurt. I just witnessed a double homicide.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kurt just buried the shot out of TNA!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TNA IS HIRING. :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THAT FUCKING BURN I AM DYING HERE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm still laughing at the TNA burn. That's how you know TNA has sunken to their lowest point. When WWE is comfortable enough to mention them on TV and not worry about giving them exposure or any potential legal ramifications. 

:done


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao OH SHIT :sodone


TNA is hiring is the equivalent to McDonalds is hiring


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vince must be close to buying TNA. :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Did they really just go there? I don't think they've ever actually referenced TNA on TV like that.
> 
> I can't stop laughing, lol.



They've made hints at it before, but I think that's the first time they've ever referred to TNA by name lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I heard TNA is hiring"


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Elias is sooooo good at what he does.


Great mid card talent, I don't think he should be anywhere near a world title but he does that annoying heel act very well. It's bound to become stale so he might need to freshen things up a little. And still doesn't impress me in the ring but keep him doing what he does and he be fine.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Only on the Raw After Mania would you hear TNA is hiring.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Owens wins, and Zayn manipulates Bryan into giving him his job back on Smackdown saying Owens manipulated him?

That works.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> soooooooo sami and kev end up on raw, but gets drafted to smackdown next week......................hahaha make it happen




And have them forget anything ever happened  That is SO something WWE would do


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Was that the first ever TNA mention on WWE television? Damn the internet would have been exploding if that happened about 8 years ago.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> So they did nothing with Sami on Raw, moved him to Smackdown, did nothing with him there, and now is possibly going back to Raw.


lol what Zayn was featured every week in a high profile feud his whole time on Smackdown


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

TNA IS HIRING :HA

AHHHHH HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The One Man Gang said:


> Vince must be close to buying TNA. :ha


I would love to have the TNA Tape Library on the network.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TNA is literally an insult now, I guess


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

TNA burn


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

wow never thought i'd ever hear TNA get mentioned on WWE programming lol that was funny lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

chrispepper said:


> Owens wins, and Zayn manipulates Bryan into giving him his job back on Smackdown saying Owens manipulated him?
> 
> That works.


Zayn is winning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Generico to turn up looking for a job plz.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

How was the reaction to Ember and Nia?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983521464526794752


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I miss TNA, when it was good.

2002 - January 4th 2010.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

chrispepper said:


> Owens wins, and Zayn manipulates Bryan into giving him his job back on Smackdown saying Owens manipulated him?
> 
> That works.


Would work with me. Think Owens is more suited to RAW while Zayn is more suited to SDL so would be a good move all round.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Time for an AoP squash.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

T

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

hes got kids :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AOP time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AOP time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NXT debut team...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I just want Zayn to go wherever he’ll get a title run. Raw seems stacked so hopefully he’ll get his time on Smackdown


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

chrispepper said:


> Owens wins, and Zayn manipulates Bryan into giving him his job back on Smackdown saying Owens manipulated him?
> 
> That works.


I think they need some top level heels to feed to Reigns and I think Owens probably be better on Raw. Sami will shine a lot better on Smackdown, some tomfoolery will happen to get Sami back on Smackdown.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A O P :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AOP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, a new chapter of pain has just been written! :O


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

AoP!!!!!!!!!
:fuckyeah


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh here they are, boring AOP.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AOP :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So AOP is a slightly more armored Shield?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AOP on the main roster. Bout damn time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

the_hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983521464526794752


:ti

You'll always be TNA


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AOP has entered the building-say goodbye to your kids!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AOP!!!!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's the Authors of Pain, and they stole The Shields vest!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Who are these geeks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AOP!!!! :mark


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

authors of pain have arrived!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This RAW has been great. Doesn't even feel like we're two hours in.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If they do it right, Authors of Pain vs. Bludgeon Brothers for Survivor Series could be really fun.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I would let both AOP guys drill me into next week


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that ****** in the front doesn't like the AOP.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So who is Paul Ellering gonna manage now?

The Revival?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So sad that Rhyno and Slater were the first STTC and were very serious for some time to being jobbers again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and just like that, they just dropped paul WTF


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No more Paul Ellering


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, they just ditched Ellering on their debut


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Noo don't separate them from their manager!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol they fucking suck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

thefuck


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

rip paul ellering :rusev


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why take away a good manager? Wtf


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Leather Rebel said:


> So sad that Rhyno and Slater were the first STTC and were very serious for some time to being jobbers again.


Moving to Raw killed them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry no managers allowed on the main roster :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WTF? Stupid thing to do.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> This RAW has been great. Doesn't even feel like we're two hours in.


It hasn't been any better than usual, it's just that they put a debut or a return into almost every segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AOP in the house! 

It is about damn time!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who is Paul Ellering gonna manage now?
> 
> The Revival?




Roman? Nakamura?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983521235068911616


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I would let both AOP guys drill me into next week


Lmao, you ok?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There has to be a spring cleaning this year. The roster is getting bloated!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

C'mon guys. Ellering isn't working a full time schedule at his age. I thought everyone knew AOP would drop him when they got called up. Hell, I'm surprised he showed up with them.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally call AOP up... and make them ditch Ellering? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who is Paul Ellering gonna manage now?
> 
> The Revival?


I imagine Ellering doesn't want to be on the road weekly which is the reason for this (of course, I am completely speculating so could be wrong).

Would be interesting if he found another team to try take them down.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

FFS WWE dont get rid of their manager already its their first night on RAW


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just like that Authors of Pain are reduced to nobodies.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Why the hell would you do that? He adds to their mystic so damn much.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Move Paul Ellering to Smackdown. He would be a good manager for Nakamura.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Moving to Raw killed them.


yep never should have happened


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Perhaps Ellering can't travel with them? NXT shows are taped in one week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> C'mon guys. Ellering isn't working a full time schedule at his age. I thought everyone knew AOP would drop him when they got called up. Hell, I'm surprised he showed up with them.


Yeah, it makes sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They will have to be really stupid to leave AOP without Ellering.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fucking lol come to raw lose your manger vince must really not like mangers now


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who is Paul Ellering gonna manage now?
> 
> The Revival?


Revival or maybe The Bar or maybe its a plan to have Paul manage a team who wins the RAW Tag Titles and when AoP have their shot Paul betrays the team and helps AoP win the titles lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> It hasn't been any better than usual, it's just that they put a debut or a return into almost every segment.


To say RAW hasn't been better than usual is absurd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

fuuuuuck please no more chrisley


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet Lesnar re-signed.

Is it a PT or FT deal?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> C'mon guys. Ellering isn't working a full time schedule at his age. I thought everyone knew AOP would drop him when they got called up. Hell, I'm surprised he showed up with them.


I mean they've been in NOLA all weekend and they wrestled at Takeover, no big deal to have him stick around a few more days for RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see what the plan is with Reigns now. We already know about the rematch so what now?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, there you go ol' Roman is going to pick up the belt in the Middle East, maybe there he'll get the reception Vince wants.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heel turn inbound!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Here we go....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nuclear go away heat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

At this point, you're a mark if you boo Reigns.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BIGDAWG


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I miss this Roman Reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at the apathetic booing towards Brock's resigning and his scheduled rematch with Roman. I'm a fan of both guys, but that reaction is honestly justified due to how forced Roman's coronation has come off as.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't understand why Paul Ellering comes up for their debut and then they sluff off from him, what was the point in bringing him with them for that?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

That is the reaction all crowds should give Reigns. Not flat out boos, just indifference.

Although it looks like they massively turned the crowd down.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"UFC is fake" sign


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Never seen a more physical match than Roman vs Brock?!?! Didn't Coach call Orton vs Foley back in 2004???


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Reigns looking rattled


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Had a feeling Ellering wouldn't be hanging around too much longer with AOP on the ain roster. They need to break out alone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where are these stitches they mention? His face looks fine to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman going to cut a masterclass promo. :reigns2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daaamn


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did they just say Roman took a dozen F-5s?

Also why the fuck does Roman get another shot at the title? He got his ass destroyed.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Roman got his pretty shoes on tonight. Vince relented, alright, you bleed out two pints for me, son, you can wear them again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I mean they've been in NOLA all weekend and they wrestled at Takeover, no big deal to have him stick around a few more days for RAW.


I didn't think they'd actually show AOP dropping him. Either way, anyone mad that Ellering isn't going to be there isn't thinking properly. 60 year olds usually don't want to travel across the country every week. I wouldn't be against them finding another manager who can though.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman lost his smile :mj2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Another Reigns/Lesnar match smh


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

damn his forehead is swollen lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

AOP ditching Ellering isn't a shock but it's still sad to see. I hope that Joe joins them because I don't think either one can talk.

Everyone knows that you are Vinces boy Reigns. Enough with this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The next title challenge is already decided? I guess they saving that Roman win for the Saudis.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A dozen F5's? YOU LIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I see a beach ball!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Brock not here


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So I guess their plan was to shock the fans at Wrestlemania, stop them booing the finale, and have a big moment happen at the Greatest Royal Rumble when Roman takes the belt from Brock


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> I don't understand why Paul Ellering comes up for their debut and then they sluff off from him, what was the point in bringing him with them for that?


If he didn't show up with them people would be questioning where he was. With this it puts a end to it why he's not there anymore. Good move. Cause he has been with them since they debuted on NXT.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

AOP looked a lil nervous or sloppy. same with Lashley. But Lashley's stalling suplex as co


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck Lesnar even more than Reigns.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Still going with that part time shit? You want to be treated like a star, become a star, lil' dawg.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman screwed Roman!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Joe wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not gonna work Reigns, we KNOW you're the golden boy.

OH SHIET!

JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOE :mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yikes


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:dance


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

OH NO ROMAN. You found out you got another title shot. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

JOE!!!! JOE!!! JOE!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is soooooooooooo dumb.

:lmao

Joe.

:mark:

But he's gonna job.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> So I guess their plan was to shock the fans at Wrestlemania, stop them booing the finale, and have a big moment happen at the Greatest Royal Rumble when Roman takes the belt from Brock


In front of a crowd that will probably be more friendly to Reigns as well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WELCOME BACK, JOEZILLA! :WOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whyyyyy I'm so over Joe/Reigns.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

YESSSSSSSS!!!

Joe, Joe, Joe!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HELL FUCKING YES!!!! :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

No joe!!! Get the fuck out of there


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCKING JOE


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Joe! Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DAMN IT JOE OPEN HIM UP


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Returns and call-ups for days!!!! Joe's back!!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Here we fucking gooooo


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy shit, Roman better not take a fucking bump tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Poor you for being gifted another title shot you don't deserve and nobody wants you in......

....As I type SAMOA JOE!!!!!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor Roman must be missing his steroids. Looks smaller than usual


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SAMOA JOE v SAMOAN JOE


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Damnit... they're gonna feed Joe to Roman.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JOE'S GONNA KILL YOU!!!!!:mark


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Kill him Joe!! lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I've missed Joe's theme :lenny


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Just end this tired feud fast before Joe's ass gets injured again


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe killing it, so good to see him back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOE IS RIGHT.

:mark:

Failure chants.

:lmao


----------



## Thomas Istas (Oct 16, 2017)

Wenger out sign


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Can Roman fuck off!*

Yes we get it, you are being held down! Vince hates you, blah blah blah! You ruin the fucking product. He’s ruined my love for pro wrestling. The most Forced product in history!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe spitting that truth


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is the old fake Taker angle all over again

SAMOAN CALLED JOE v SAMOA JOE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe is BACK!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe putting Reigns in a body bag right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Joe is so good at that promo thing


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hit em’ with the facts, Joe! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is a lying big dog.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

How many times is Joe going to get fed to Roman


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Roman to win in SA.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This decade long Roman Reigns story is bombing harder than Hiroshima.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

If anyone deserves a rematch with Brock, it's the guy who gave him the best fight he's had in years...SAMOA JOE!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck would you feed Joe to Reigns.

Fucking Vince.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Joe is the best promo in the company right now, and I'm not sure it's close.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome promo from Joe. Please put him on SDL!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy fuck. Joe is a bad, bad man.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Joe's music is so perfect for the 'Joe! Joe! Joe!' chant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe just destroyed Reigns on the mic.

:trips8


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Joe. Saved that segment.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Great. Thanks for giving it away! Roman obviously wins in Saudi Arabia and then joe is his first challenger! So predictable


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Will Ambroses' return break WF?

:hmmm


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What ends the show then? I don't see what other surprises they could have.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe is such a badass


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

FUCKIN A that was a jacked up promo.

Joe is way too good lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tidus Worldwide vs. two Rob Terrys


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait they are doing a WWE24 of this horrible 25th anniversary of RAW? LOL


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Joe better win at backLash lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Y'all really happy to see Joe job to Reigns? :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

They really should put the title on Joe. He's great on every level.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

joe killed that promo


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Can Roman fuck off!*

Yes we get it, you hate Roman. Can you stop making pointless threads?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sanity getting a call up?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Phew! That's a relief, I was worried they'd want him to get physical again. 

I'm guessing if they're already setting this up then Roman won't take the title in Jeddah, this is his real feud for the next four weeks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry Ron Killings, but Samoa Joe just became the WWE's resident incarnation of The Truth after that promo. bama4


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ugh this Raw sucks. I'm out


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Woken Matt/Bray the final team?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Will Ambroses' return break WF?
> 
> :hmmm


Unfortunately I don't think Dean will be back for months.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Really hope they turn Reigns heel and put him and Joe in a stable together


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Could it be Moustache Mountain: Tyler Bate and Trent Seven?

Nah it will be Matt Hardy and Bray Wyatt!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Wait... if Roman loses to Brock at GRR, why would Joe not then challenge Brock for the title?


Ohhhhh. Cuz Brock is gonna beat Roman and then disappear for 6 months. Great. 

Just fuck all this and job out Brock to Joe TONIGHT. Joe would be such an amazing champ


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This roster is fucking insane. They really have the best roster of wrestlers in the world!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Auska officially on Smackdown now? She haven't been on yet, and they didn't even mention her loosing the streak last night.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DeeGuy said:


> Awesome promo from Joe. Please put him on SDL!


Joe's in a purgatory right now. Vince knows how good and valuable he is, so he keeps him on RAW, but he's never going to put him over Roman or Brock. So he's just where he is. He should be the one to beat Brock and I think most people see this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Sanity getting a call up?


Would much rather see Street Profits, but I know theres no chance that's gonna happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess Joe is not winning the IC ladder match on the Greatest Royal Rumble then.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve always been a Brock fan but Joe is just a vastly superior choice for Universal Champion. Great on the stick, great in the ring, great at promoting and selling feuds. He’s got it all.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder whats gonna close the show tonight


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Joe's in a purgatory right now. Vince knows how good and valuable he is, so he keeps him on RAW, but he's never going to put him over Roman or Brock. So he's just where he is. He should be the one to beat Brock and I think most people see this.


Unfortunately, his age doesnt think the same. :/


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I can't think of any other RAW tag team that we haven't seen yet to face Titus worldwide... Sanity?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

looper007 said:


> If he didn't show up with them people would be questioning where he was. With this it puts a end to it why he's not there anymore. Good move. Cause he has been with them since they debuted on NXT.


Makes sense.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bray and Matt inc?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If only WWE signed Joe 10 years ago. Hell, they could have signed him when they signed CM Punk.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Sweet Lesnar re-signed.
> 
> Is it a PT or FT deal?



Do you really have to ask? :Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray and Matt Hardy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Wonder whats gonna close the show tonight


Six men tag match most likely.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I guess Joe is not winning the IC ladder match on the Greatest Royal Rumble then.


Yeah, those cards are always subject to change.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe is such a badass and Roman looked like a whiny baby, do they really expect that we are going to cheer him?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I’ve always been a Brock fan but Joe is just a vastly superior choice for Universal Champion. Great on the stick, great in the ring, great at promoting and selling feuds. He’s got it all.




If only they let him use the muscle buster for his finisher. I can’t stand the coquina clutch as his only finisher to be honest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

DeeGuy said:


> Awesome promo from Joe. Please put him on SDL!


They should send him over to SDL and have him win the WWE belt from AJ or Nakamura and hold it until WM 35.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The Woken Family. This is who I'm rooting for


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

If Bryan can return, Paige can. It's a fact.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL WHATTHEFUCKWASTHAT :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Woken Matt and Woken Wyatt!:mark:
DELIGHTFUL!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Colin Cassidy is still debuting right?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So Wyatt is essentially exactly the same character.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So Wyatt is just the MFer for 2018?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Just hand the Universal title to Samoa Joe. He deserves it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I still don't know or care if Titus Worldwide are supposed to be heel or face.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

They should swap AJ and Samoa Joe...put AJ on Raw and Joe on Smackdown.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Matt looks leaner.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol Bray the fuck you bust out the Nazi salute against Titus Worldwide of all teams


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

so is Bray the same just on the same side now?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So no Brock tonight? I guess I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like the lake of reincarnation didn't work.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Did Bray get a new apron or just paint the old one?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Wyatt and Hardy will actually win the tag titles. The prospect of Woken Matt, Woken Wyatt and Brother Nero together could be the best thing about Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fedora Bray lives once a-gain! :mark:

Shame that Titus Worldwide remains jobber fodder, but I'm down for Wyatt having renewed success after being woke AF thanks to Matthew's woken wisdom.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the 6 man tag is gonna main event, I wonder if Finn turns heel?

:hmm:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Bray and Matt are going to actually going to make a great team.. till WWE ruins it somehow, but until then it will be fun!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

This could be an awesome story if they give it time and let it develop.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WONDAFUL!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Wyatt really gotta stop wrestling in that shitty apron


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will pull for Bray and Matt to be the next champions.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
Fucking Coach!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO at Apollo clapping too...

Geez..... bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

STOP! That was WONDERFUL!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha this is fucking bonkers, see if every crowd was like this, raw would actually be enjoyable, oh and if creative put time and effort into its main shows


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Coach is so fucking stupid.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"There's the bar who were beaten by Braun Strowman and a ten year old kid last night"


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

How on earth is Coach on the commentary team.. pretty sure he's got alzheimers


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dana, you sexy thing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man they really went halfway with this storyline
Couldn't even change wyatts attire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I miss Booker...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DrewHLMW said:


> so is Bray the same just on the same side now?


He's obviously a spot monkey now. With a serious addiction.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is what Bray needed. I think this will give him new life :draper2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fedora Bray lives once a-gain! :mark:
> 
> Shame that Titus Worldwide remains jobber fodder, but I'm down for Wyatt having renewed success after being woke AF thanks to Matthew's woken wisdom.


I know.... I actually love Titus Worldwide, but I guess it had to be done


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is a dope tag team. It's exactly how Matt and Jeff became a team again in TNA in case anyone is wondering where the idea came from.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Joe is such a badass and Roman looked like a whiny baby, do they really expect that we are going to cheer him?




I like Roman but I have to agree 100% with this. If they were gonna go with the whole conspiracy Schtick they shouldn’t have had Lesnar dominate Reigns the whole match and beat him clean. Joe was 100% correct it looks like he’s making excuses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So Wyatt is the exact same character but is now a face...meh. At least in a team he can’t lose any singles feuds.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Looks like the lake of reincarnation didn't work.


It did, though: He ditched the angsty hoodie in favor of his fedora and serial killer apron.

:kappa2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That Wyatt urinage is a thing of beauty!

It should be a protected finisher, imo.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Am I the only one who thinks Owens/Zayn will end in a double count out with both guys staying fired?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I like this team together :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a dumb tag team move. It's essentially just a Twist of Fate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm digging Wyatt and Hardy as a team.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No changes to Bray then. I’m sure his career is back on track


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please dont ever do that lame ass tag move, Bray/Hardy.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

wonder what their tag team name is "the Woken Family" maybe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda really killed it last night.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wyatt needed a face turn, and him and Woken Matt as a team could be entertaining and lead to some great stuff and lead to a new lease of like To the Wyatt character.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know what they are doing with Bray...but man his WWE Championship run seems like it was years ago, instead of it just being last year.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bray and Matt rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck, I love Ronda's 'nice mode/fight mode' expressions


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess the 6 man is main eventing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Guess the 6 man is main eventing.


Could mean they’re pulling something interesting like a Balor heel turn.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

Will Ronda ever wrestle on Raw or is she just like Lesnar?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So a 6 man with the Miztourage is the main event of the RAW after WM? There's gotta be something else happening..Right?


But I've mean they've already used Joe, Ronda, KO and Zayn, Roman, Lashley...What else is in their back pocket? The show is just going to end with Jeff Hardy celebrating isnt it?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Expedition of gold...only the belts they could possibly win aren't even gold lmao!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, kinda dissapointed. Really thought we would see Ronda's first 1-1 match tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DeeGuy said:


> Could mean they’re pulling something interesting like a Balor heel turn.


Would be interesting, but I doubt it. Balor will most likely be drafted to SD next week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> No changes to Bray then. I’m sure his career is back on track


Well that's the problem, Wyatt didn't have a previous incarnation of himself to fall back on except the swamp cult leader version. Which they did since he changed his gear back to that.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So the six man tag is going on last, Balor heel turn or Ambrose return, I'm sure of it.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ambrose returns in the main event and takes out Rollins?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> No changes to Bray then. I’m sure his career is back on track


This is his career now. He'll never get a main event run ever again. Vince watched that and felt like he finally found the perfect spot that he's always deep down felt that Wyatt deserved.

I suppose the few of us Wyatt diehards left on the internet will just have to make the best of it :sk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They had to pull Ambrose from Axxess. No way he's back yet.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Digging this raw so far, its doing exactly what it has to, which is hitting the reset button and getting a lot of new faces/angles started

Really looking forward to how the tag division is looking now with Woken family, AOP, Revival getting a win, and I personally think the Uso's will be going to Raw. Lots of new blood that can make for great rivalries

Ember Moon was a shoe in for a call up but she should be interesting

Its good to see Jeff, Joe back

Lashley is back in the WWE

Owens or Sammie coming to Raw

30 minutes left and I am excited for the next few weeks of RAW


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Owens on RAW just makes me miss Jericho :mj2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

On the one hand, it’s about time they separated KO and Sami, since their entire WWE runs have intertwined. But on the other hand, I really enjoy them together, I would’ve loved for them to have a tag team title reign, and as a huge Sami Zayn fan I’m worried he’ll flop again without KO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match will end in fuckery and both will be on RAW.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Kevin Owens gets back on Raw he will never be as big as he was the first time he was on Raw.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Fuckery incoming? Perhaps a double pin so they both win/lose?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahhh, that Sami song <3
Haven't heard it in forever!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL that botch


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Easy solution here: Owens wins and Sami returns as El Generico. Literally the only way fans will get behind him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really dont know what to make of Zayn. I dont really get what he's about.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You’ll always be able to tell whether Sami is a face or heel depending on how douchey his dance to the ring is  Gotta love him though!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A botch right out of the gate... :damn


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Double countout FTW.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This crowd has been weaker than most raw after WM crowds. Disappointing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It makes more sense for Zayn to win.

They can do something else with KO.

Maybe KO goes to NXT to fend for his family?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> If Kevin Owens gets back on Raw he will never be as big as he was the first time he was on Raw.


He just isn’t the same without Chris Jericho  Those 2 carried RAW together for 6 months.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Owens and Zayn are too good to leave one "fired" for too long. is the loser going back to smackdown?


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Sami and Kevin are both stale asf, they both more me..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Would love to see Sami lose, if it means we get El Generico.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It makes more sense for Zayn to win.
> 
> They can do something else with KO.
> 
> Maybe KO goes to NXT to fend for his family?


Zayn wins and KO invades Smackdown and beats up on Bryan?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO and Sami always kill it against each other.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Owens on RAW just makes me miss Jericho :mj2


Same


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad Raw doesn't have picture in picture like SD does. Then we can at least see what is happening during commercials.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Sami and Kevin are both stale asf, they both more me..


They had a chance with Owens after the Vince angle and then they WWE'd it into oblivion.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sami looks cussed


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

I wish the blue thunder bomb was Sami's finisher it is so much cooler than the Heluva kick


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not to state the obvious, but these two sure have incredible chemistry as opponents


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Neville.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling Smackdown will be decimated next week.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a better match than AJ-Naka from yesterday.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kami tearing the roof off, y'all gotta admit it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That suplex KO does from the top rope is a thing of beauty.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aye this match is boring, away chase a fucking bus.

double DQ LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Both are still fired? LoL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CALLED IT.









Penis.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it, both are on RAW.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kami gonna go HAM on Kurt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd chanting TNA :ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Time to kick that ref’s ass!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Better than the Wrestlemania title matches


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So now what happens to them?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Jeff Hardy part of the Gaylor club too?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, the 6-man to main event tonight?
I'm thinking some fuckery will take place. Maybe Finn turns? Or Matt/Jeff fuckery?


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

that keeps this story going another week lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

NEW JAPAN! NEW JAPAN!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CONDDEEEEEESHUN


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Neither inderviguble


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Accidentally deleted. OF COURSE!

LOL


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL I left you a message and but it must have gotten "DELETED"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wyatt hugging Brother Nero :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bray infiltrating The Hardyz, I love it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

lol @ the TNA chants. 

Hopefully this ends with the Geek Outsiders beating Kurt's ass


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Called it, both are on RAW.


No. They both lost.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Woken Family >


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth and Balor looking at at Jeff :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TNA chants were awesome. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was hilarious:lol:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeff looks so uncomfortable being goofy with his big bro and their weird friend.

LMFAO

OT: WTF is Miz wearing.... da hell?!??!

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahahahaha that backstage segment hilarious


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins' face :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Woken Family! :WOO

And it only took 16 years, but Dixie Carter and Jeff Jarrett finally got their wish: T-N-A chants finally happened in full force from more than a few hundred people. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

lolwut


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Miztourage in the RAW after Mania Main Event? WTF?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome backstage segment. For once we don't see overacting.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was funny, I still think they'll keep Jeff as a singles guy, though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was the best segment of the show


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Woken Family! :WOO
> 
> And it only took 16 years, but Dixie Carter and Jeff Jarrett finally got their wish: T-N-A chants finally happened in a major arena from a crowd of more than 1000 people. :lol



Tna drew thousands for years and had a legit product at some point but yeah


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Think Wyatt and Matt could actually be pretty entertaining together.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Sorry guys...my family is a bit...strange."


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz wears the dumbest shit :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That backstage segment was pretty funny :lol


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

that was funny segment. Seth and Finn looking confused lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> No. They both lost.


Let's wait, I can see Angle hiring both due to the great performance they had or something like that.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Some one please get a gif of Jeff’s shoulder shrug and walk out l! ?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

How is Johnny Cage supposed to be a heel when he's constantly crying about his newborn daughter though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff = awkward moment when your sibling's weird friends come home and tries to be extra-friendly


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KO and Zayn can have a 4 star match in their sleep.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

it's the Mizakage lol he's back


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dear Creative.....it can only be this good and attention grabbing once per year huh?

Haven’t sat through 3 hours since April 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, one would think that something big has to happen to end the show. 

Could be Ambrose return, but as far as I know he's still a ways away, and Rollins already has a program with Miz lined up.

Hopefully a Balor heel turn is coming. The dude needs a jumpstart.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there gonna be some fuckery to end the show?
Balor turn, maybe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw has been good tonight. Amazing how good they can be when it's not all about one person and everyone has their role and are presented more as equals. Amazing, huh?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone going to the Saudia Arabia show?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Either a Balor turn is coming or another call up but I cant think who it would be at this point other than maybe Cien?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley/Sasha next week...one of them is going to SD confirmed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the Woken Buzzards will eventually win the tag titles.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

so a heel turn or a debut/returning star what will get?

Almas and McIntye could still be call ups.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Demoslasher said:


> Either a Balor turn is coming or another call up but I cant think who it would be at this point other than maybe Cien?


They need to save some call ups for tomorrow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can see Balor turning heel and forming an alliance with the AOP, since they ditched Paul Ellering.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

They're doing a 50 man Royal Rumble to erase the fact that Alberto Del Rio won the 40 man Royal Rumble in 2011.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully Jeff starts coming out to "No More Words" again.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Saudi Arabia show literally bigger than Wrestlemania.

I know there's no chance of this happening, but just in case it does - I'm calling it. Balor turns heel and Ambrose joins Bullet Club tonight


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Raw has been good tonight. Amazing how good they can be when it's not all about one person and everyone has their role and are presented more as equals. Amazing, huh?


Very true. But the exception is Brock. For all the flake that Reigns gets the bigger problem is Brock's dominance hovering over the entire show.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does Finn get the last entrance?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Monday night Rawllins :seth


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Tna drew thousands for years and had a legit product at some point but yeah


Still a TNA chant on a WWE show is pretty wild.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So is Balor gay now?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fingers crossed for Big Cass coming for that IC title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Asuka is part of SD now. Great, Asuka and Charlotte both on SD, my girl has no fucking chance :fuck. Hopefully the shake up fixes that.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I wish Jeff was using this theme


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth cosplaying as Noob Saibot


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Wasting Sasha vs Bayley next week fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh geez coach. Why would Rollins have to throw away his tee shirts if he goes to Smackdown?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Very true. But the exception is Brock. For all the flake that Reigns gets the bigger problem is Brock's dominance hovering over the entire show.


Brock is the Champ to drop it to Reigns, though. He still will. Mark my words.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Balor sure has a sick entrance. Great music cues for the poses, and great camera angles.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW in Hartford next week? that's like 10 minutes from my house...now the real question is do I watch from home or go see it live...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I’m not a fan of the burn it down thing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> So is Balor gay now?


Yes. Yes he is.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Seth cosplaying as Noob Saibot


I read this quickly as I was scrolling through the page and thought it said Noob Sailboat I was like lol what, had to read it again.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> RAW in Hartford next week? that's like 10 minutes from my house...now the real question is do I watch from home or go see it live...


Save yourself the pain and watch from home? Easier to turn off the TV than to try to navigate leaving an arena?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:hogan


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> RAW in Hartford next week? that's like 10 minutes from my house...now the real question is do I watch from home or go see it live...


Stay at home if the Miztourage were main eventing Raw on my front garden I;d shut the curtains


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole always getting Hardy's move names wrong. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Ooooooof, Cole is in some kind of anti-Coach mood


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> So is Balor gay now?


well if he turns..................:wink2:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Really kills it when you can hear them calling spots. SPEAK QUITER SETH!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins summoning his inner John Cena by yelling out his spots :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Brock is the Champ to drop it to Reigns, though. He still will. Mark my words.


We'll see. After that segment I really doubt he's winning the title in Saudi Arabia. We've seen two WM's now where Vince has valued Brock more than Reigns. And next year the ladies will be in the main event. If Reigns loses in Saudi Arabia his FOTC push is over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three hours of RAW has cooled the crowd's ardor.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda wanna see a rainbow demon Balor


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Last segment coming up.
I wonder if it'll just be a regular babyface victory, or some fuckery to end the show.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

So it's Gaylor and Gardy now?

Darn trying to quote someone so this falls out of context now.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We'll see. After that segment I really doubt he's winning the title in Saudi Arabia. We've seen two WM's now where Vince has valued Brock more than Reigns. And next year the ladies will be in the main event. If Reigns loses in Saudi Arabia his FOTC push is over.


Pretty sure Lashley is gonna be the one to take the title off brock in the summer


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We'll see. After that segment I really doubt he's winning the title in Saudi Arabia. We've seen two WM's now where Vince has valued Brock more than Reigns. And next year the ladies will be in the main event. If Reigns loses in Saudi Arabia his FOTC push is over.




A lot have people have mentioned that the women will main event mania. Is this pure speculation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuuuuuuck commercials


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Save yourself the pain and watch from home? Easier to turn off the TV than to try to navigate leaving an arena?


If Iconic would have been called up to RAW I would told you to go and take a lot of pics, but now? Don't bother :grin2:


----------



## 343434 (Nov 18, 2017)

Folks.... ladies, gentleman.

I am from Scotland. I love WWF/WWE. Always have. I am in New Orleans as I type this. I attended Mania and agreed with a lot of the bookings that took place - I have patience and I enjoy the long game and I will always see the bigger picture. Hence why the main event of WM34 was okay with me. Booked well.

That said this RAW is lazy. 6 man tag as the main event. Really?! 

Samoa joe returning on a man that's taking the title in Saudi Arabia (more on that later) and a return for lashley against Elias. It's lazy and rushed. Not what I want or expect having spent thousands of pounds (+ dollars).

Jeffs return to a 6 man tag is also bizzare. 


Guys, it's lazy. Rousey stole the show last night and was given 4 minutes to em... do last night again. Lazy.

Zzzzzz. Bourbon was buzzing for raw. New fans in bars waiting to watch 3 hours of it... they've gone. Bars are went quiet. 

Now Saudi Arabia.... they have these massive matches In a "country" that does now celebrate the freedoms that the company wants. They want female equality..... Saudi Arabia. Google it.

I don't want to type too much about Saudi but their "policies" about gay men and women. I will let the facts do my taking.

Lazy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor heel turn or Ambrose return to end the night please.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

King Jesus said:


> This is his career now. He'll never get a main event run ever again. Vince watched that and felt like he finally found the perfect spot that he's always deep down felt that Wyatt deserved.
> 
> I suppose the few of us Wyatt diehards left on the internet will just have to make the best of it :sk


The worst part is it was all so easy! The family members could have held titles on the side without breaking it up. Wyatt could have won the main title with the family behind him. When someone like Braun needed to move, just do so! Bring up someone from NXT who might fit in and add them to the family till they needed move on. There is 0 reason Bo couldn't come and go as a member. I mean they didn't need to expand it to NWO size and they didn't need to bring in the mystical. Just good smash-mouth heels wreaking havoc for their portion of the show. It was so easy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We'll see. After that segment I really doubt he's winning the title in Saudi Arabia. We've seen two WM's now where Vince has valued Brock more than Reigns. And next year the ladies will be in the main event. If Reigns loses in Saudi Arabia his FOTC push is over.


Not necessarily. Roman could have Brock beat and Heyman could stop him from getting out of the cage and screw him, then Reigns beats Joe and we're right back where we were. Roman should lose to both and go to SD and get a fresh start. RAW is loaded enough.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Capo said:


> A lot have people have mentioned that the women will main event mania. Is this pure speculation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somewhat. They want to do Rousey vs Charlotte. Let's just hope Stephanie doesn't involve herself somehow.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I kinda wanna see a rainbow demon Balor


They can't do that. It would imply the gays are going to Hell...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlotte v Ronda (especially after her performance last night, and knowing she has a full year to get better and slowly build a feud) seems like the perfect Mania 35 main event choice to me. Give 'em a few months of a personal storyline involving the title and 30 minutes at Mania!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait, weren't we supposed to get an undertaker segment? Or did i miss that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Somewhat. They want to do Rousey vs Charlotte. Let's just hope Stephanie doesn't involve herself somehow.


I could honestly see Steph help Rousey turn heel like Austin and Vince at WM 17.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not necessarily. Roman could have Brock beat and Heyman could stop him from getting out of the cage and screw him, then Reigns beats Joe and we're right back where we were. Roman should lose to both and go to SD and get a fresh start. RAW is loaded enough.




There is no way they’re sending Roman to the B show lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DGenerationMC said:


> I could honestly see Steph help Rousey turn heel like Austin and Vince at WM 17.


Possibly. Rousey would be a lot better as a heel and it would at least protect Charlotte.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I kinda wanna see a rainbow demon Balor


So do I. He’ll be shipped off to 205 Live the next night where he belongs. Then Drew Gulak should bury him back to Japan.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Cass should play the Diesel role for someone like heel Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Charlotte v Ronda (especially after her performance last night, and knowing she has a full year to get better and slowly build a feud) seems like the perfect Mania 35 main event choice to me. Give 'em a few months of a personal storyline involving the title and 30 minutes at Mania!


Totally, I am 100% behind the idea of Charlotte vs Ronda main eventing Mania next year. Give Ronda this whole year to gain the necessary experience and then start building up a blood feud between the two. It could be amazing.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Was that a cuckold mania sign?! hahahaha


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This match sucks and no one cares. C'mon Big Cass.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Pretty sure Lashley is gonna be the one to take the title off brock in the summer




Not gonna happen. Vince hasn’t given up on Roman, and if he had, Lashley wouldn’t be near Vince’s top choice to replace him


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im seriously asking, I could sware they advertized taker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck, is that camera man literally standing next to Seth on the corner.
What a weird angle.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> RAW in Hartford next week? that's like 10 minutes from my house...now the real question is do I watch from home or go see it live...


Go see it live!!! I miss home so damn much! Dallas is 3 and a half away. Hartford was 15 minutes.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

So Raw has been okay but let me get this straight it's the night after Mania and there's no appearance by the Universal Champion nor no appearance by Cena (I didn't expect 'Taker at all tbh)? That's two of the marquee matches which for good or bad had a lot of people talking. which haven't had much if any fall out? Come on man.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Are people actually clamoring for a Big Cass appearance here? :lol :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crowd is dead


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> The worst part is it was all so easy! The family members could have held titles on the side without breaking it up. Wyatt could have won the main title with the family behind him. When someone like Braun needed to move, just do so! Bring up someone from NXT who might fit in and add them to the family till they needed move on. There is 0 reason Bo couldn't come and go as a member. I mean they didn't need to expand it to NWO size and they didn't need to bring in the mystical. Just good smash-mouth heels wreaking havoc for their portion of the show. It was so easy.


And he made it easy. Great promos every week, over no matter what, interesting character that resonated cuz it was rebellious and had never been seen before. Should've just done the feud with the Authority for that capstone.

Oh well.... never say never. But maybe he'll one day get the booking he deserves. Or goes to a company where I'll get to have real fun watching him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i expected more out of this raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Burn it down chants.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Soooo awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The hell is up with Miz? :Wat?

And oh my Christ, "BURN IT DOWN" chants have finally become a thing. :mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins is getting too over.... 

The dark cloud of Dean Ambrose is making my spidey senses tingly...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lesnar guy hyped :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheWhole_Damn-Show said:


> So Raw has been okay but let me get this straight it's the night after Mania and there's no appearance by the Universal Champion nor no appearance by Cena (I didn't expect 'Taker at all tbh)? That's two of the marquee matches which for good or bad had a lot of people talking. which haven't had much if any fall out? Come on man.


Maybe Cena show up on Smackdown tomorrow. He is still a free agent after all.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

feels like a ordinary Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, how much body fat does Balor have, -5%?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow what a dull ending to Raw tonight.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the end of the Raw after 'Mania? Fucking shite. Time for a break.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Im seriously asking, I could sware they advertized taker.




They did! It said “the dead has risen”. I guess they were just gonna show a little video package


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"The stomp!" :cole 

Sounds so awkward lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Burn it down chants again.

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Mr. WrestleMania , :salute to ya boi for looing like a bonafide stud in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Stop, he's already dead!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's it? This sucks. wtf.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins is the main babyface of the RAW brand :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kind of a weak way to end the show. That burial appeared to be the end of the Miztourage though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That was incredibly lame.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

What a main event


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a pathetic ending fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe they should've saved a return to end the show...?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What a flat end. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

One of the weaker Raw after WM tbh.

Nothing of real significance happened.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It was a good RAW. You can't magically bring Ambrose back from injury, what'd y'all want. RAW after mania got like 3 or 4 big debuts, Samoa fucking Joe came back and you got some nice moments from the Woken Family and some decent workrate to close the show


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I liked most of the debuts/returns, the crowd was hot but overall the show was quite boring, at least for me. 

Roman is still winning the title and Joe would probably job him at Backlash. Yikes


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ye see, THIS is why we need the Universal champion be a full timer. To save us from the Miztourage main eventing Raw


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cole Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Disappointed with the fact we didn't get one final twist to end Raw (Fin heel turn? God knows he needs it), but still ended on a fun note.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What a dull ending. :lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

See you all at summerslam peace!!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

What’s more cringe? 

1 Balor’s smile
2. Roman’s shield music hits


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn should've turned, but I guess they weren't going to do that with him recently embracing gays. Good show overall. First 2 hours were good. Last hour was eh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rise said:


> What’s more cringe?
> 
> 1 Balor’s smile
> 2. Roman’s shield music hits


Don't forget "It's Boss time :cole"


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

I can honestly say that closing match was better than when Brock Lesnar returned and Rock-Cena handshake post WM27 rolled into one


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A lot of commentator botches tonight. 

The funniest one was Graves saying about Jeff Hardy: his stripes are an indication that he’ll make quite the impression on Raw” (paraphrasing)

5 seconds of silence, followed by 
Cole: .... what??


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is Wrestlemania now a setup for a shitty show somewhere in Arabia? WTF is going on?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Rise said:


> What’s more cringe?
> 
> 1 Balor’s smile
> 2. Roman’s shield music hits


Everything to do with Balor is the worst anything.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hope Finn goes to SD. Raw has nothing for him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I went in with a positive attitude but this show fell flat for me on the whole.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Roman, Joe, Miz, Seth, Balor all to stay on RAW because of GRR and Backlash plans, so who goes next week? Braun, maybe? Trade some of the women and tag teams?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Few good moments here and there but I felt underwhelmed by the majority.

No Way Jose for christ sake, do me a fucking favour fpalm.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Highlight of the Night: Stephanie's Tit!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TakerFreak said:


> See you all at summerslam peace!!


Yeah, I'm done until SS season. See ya, guys.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I fell asleep before it ended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

They shouldn't have brought Jeff back in the middle of the show. They should have made Seth and Fin's partner a "mystery partner" 'till the very end and brought Jeff back that way. Would have been a much less flat way to end on otherwise really good Raw.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

What a shitty ending. Will watch next week for the shake up and then take another hiatus until SSLAM.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why do so many of you feel the need to let people know that you're not gonna watch? Just don't watch. :shrug


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Stephanie McMahon/Ronda Rousey opening segment + attack

- Ember Moon's debut

- Seth Rollins/Finn Balor/The Miz/Miztourage/Jeff Hardy segment + Jeff's return

- Paige's heartfelt retirement speech 

- Authors of Pain debut

- Elias/Bobby Lashley concert performance segment + attack

- Kurt Angle/Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn backstage segment

- Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe segment + Joe's return

- Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn

- Jeff Hardy/Matt Hardy/Bray Wyatt/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor backstage segment

- The Miz/Miztourage vs Jeff Hardy/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor + post-match attacks


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

A bit disappointed with Raw tonight, good to see Joe back though.

Fuck Lesnar for not even showing up.


----------



## steveostin (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

steveostin said:


>


WWE bans beach balls and then they encourage it when the show goes off the air, and they wonder why they continue to be an issue during shows lmfao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Finn playing with the beach ball after Raw went off the air:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983550764097376256


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bobby Lashley confirmed as a DLC for WWE2K19


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Not really any highlights i see. See you all next week.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the fuck am I reading complaints about this Raw fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's one of those times where I proudly say thank god I didn't watch. Wrestling is in a hopeless state right now.


----------



## SNak (Feb 13, 2018)

So reigning defending universal heavyweight champion, Brock Lesnar, wasn't there... again... What a shocker!. It's all Vince's fault, both Lesnar and Reigns are his fault. 

After Brock signing a new contract I can totally see last year's copypaste here from now on.

:vince5

Just wishing Rollins is not being drafted to SDL. It's the only championship I respect right now on MNR. I'm gonna puke all over the room if Boring Mahal and Rollins, and their respective titles are traded.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This RAW just proves how stacked the show is especially with the new call ups from NXT. Ember Moon lost her title on NXT which was a sign she was getting called up. Her finishing move on Bliss was nice. No Way Jose? His gimmick reminds me of Adam Rose and his partying clique. The Authors of Pain adds a much needed new face to the tag team division. And Bobby Lashley made his return to the WWE to add to it's stacked roster.

Mandy Rose defeated Sasha Banks as her storyline with Bayley continues. Decent match. Paige's announcement after was sad. She has finally announced her retirement. Samoa Joe made his return during that Reigns promo. I missed Joe. Even Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn had a match on this show. Stacked. I did chuckled at the backstage segment between Woken Matt, Bray Wyatt and Jeff Hardy. Loved how the camera zoomed out after the segment and shows that Balor and Rollins were there watching in an awkward way due to the differences in gimmicks. The main event tag team match was a nice way to end the show with the faces winning.

Most shocking moment of the night: Kurt Angle telling Owens and Zayn to go apply at TNA because he heard they were hiring.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually liked this RAW after WM very much, felt like the first time in 3 years that the crowd enjoyed the show and doesnt want to take it hostile. Good job with the returns/new members of RAW. I really liked it and watched it nearly completely.


----------



## Ghost115 (Aug 22, 2013)

I enjoyed it

I’m wondering what’s next for Jeff Hardy. Is he on to a singles push now that Wyatt and Matt Hardy teamed up? I hope so!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

hmm seems like an alright show though it still kills it for me that a good chunk of the roster that was wrestling at wrestlemania dont show up for raw the next night.

it really ruins the package when you dont get a proper aftermath to what happened. It seems we didnt even get any address to the whole cena and taker thing as to what happens next if anything and lesnar retaining was mostly a non factor.

"I wonder what is going to happen" wasnt really the case with this show theyve just moved on already in some cases. Would just be nice for once to get a proper aftermath to part timer stuff.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

This was a really flat Raw after Wrestlemania I felt.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reigns complaining about getting a title match :bosque


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I know it's a tried, tired old requestt hat will never be fulfilled, but FFS, WWE. Jjust turn Roman. The heat he could get from just flipping off the crowd and saying "I put EVERYTHING into my matches and you couldn't care less? SCREW YOU!" ... would be nuclear.

Such a frustration that WWE are 100% against it ever happening.

His promo was so ... "nothing" this week. "I'm being given championship matches without even asking for them! Poor me!"
It's just so stupid and shows a total lack of any effort on WWE's part to listen to fan opinion. What's new, right?

***

Paige ... is it just me, or was the retirement speech jaded by the fact that she knew she would have to retire months ago ... but WWE obviously made her hold off the speech until the movie was due to be released? Maybe I'm overly cynical, but damn. That's pure cold-hearted assholery there, WWE.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Why did they give Lashley a basic theme when he had these two to use? 








Nonetheless it's great to see him back and hoepfully this time we get to see Lesnar vs Lashley.

I popped for Ember. Alexa vs Ember is something I've always been keen to seeing so maybe after Bliss vs Nia is done then Bliss vs Moon can happen.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> I know it's a tried, tired old requestt hat will never be fulfilled, but FFS, WWE. Jjust turn Roman. The heat he could get from just flipping off the crowd and saying "I put EVERYTHING into my matches and you couldn't care less? SCREW YOU!" ... would be nuclear.


The irony is that would actually humanise Roman, as he would be expressing real emotion.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This RAW after Mania episode was a blast. It's been a while since I have watched a full RAW episode.

Filled with lots of great moments but I'm particularly very happy for Ember Moon.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disappointed that Lashley didn't use his old theme. That one was awesome.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Why did they give Lashley a basic theme when he had these two to use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first theme is basic as fuck though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Laughable Chimp said:


> That first theme is basic as fuck though.


 No it actually comes off a threatening.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If you sit down and try to logically explain why Cena couldn’t get a match for Mania booked or why Reigns is getting a title shot after Mania; would your head explode. I don’t get either of their explanations.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

man Samoa Joe is an absolute badass.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

New Black Panther said:


> If you sit down and try to logically explain why Cena couldn’t get a match for Mania booked or why Reigns is getting a title shot after Mania; would your head explode. I don’t get either of their explanations.


Greatest Royal Rumble is just a glorified house show tbh


----------

